# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Этот мир не для меня

## blutrichter

Наконец то стемнело и ещё один проклятый день закончился.Доброго всем вечера!

Чувствую себя покинутым,не понятым.Я говорю им о том,что есть что то больше,выше этой обывальщины-а мне советуют найти бабу и посмотреть футбол.Ну не интересно мне.
Никогда не понимал-как главной целью в жизни может являться карьера или семья?
Не хочу никого видеть,их постные рожи,в благодарность за то,что я в прошлом всегда помогал,последнюю рубашку снимал,выслушивал часами их надуманные проблемы и даже искренне сочувствовал,
теперь когда я на грани,когда меня так основательно всё достало,я получаю в ответ:"хватит придуриваться,жизнь прекрасна" и т.д
Не нужны мне ни деньги,ни бабы.Я просто хочу покоя.Может уехать куда нибудь в деревню?Но если оптимистично предположить,что я доживу до 80 лет,то что я там буду делать оставшиеся 53?У меня же крыша поедет
Я проклят этой современностью,мне нужна информация.Я же не смогу целыми днями пасти коз и гулять по лесу в одиночестве.А город так душит
Никаких перспектив,желаний,и абсолютная бесталанность не оставляют мне выбора
Живу один,друзей нет.Не станет меня,и знакомые будут говорить что то вроде:
-"а помнишь Сашку из четвёртого подъезда?"
-"Нет не помню"
-"Ну такой странный,ну псих этот,который голубей подкармливал!"
-"А,ну да,сирота этот и чё?"
-"А он помер"
-" Как так?...Понятно.Ну ладно,расскажи лучше как ты поживаешь"

И чёрт с ними.Что я несу.Я так устал
Выговорился.Кому то нужно было это рассказать.Когда я просил о помощи высший разум,у меня прорвало трубу.Очень иронично,вся вселенная издевается надо мной
Простите за ошибки и трудночитаемость текста, я плачу сейчас,если честно:(

----------


## Игорёк

отсутствие целей - самое страшное что может быть.

----------


## blutrichter

А какие цели могут быть в этой жизни?Карьера?Батрачить ради бумажек и левых идей?Семья?Непонятные развлечения?Это для зомби с низким уровнем самосознания.Если бы я умел рисовать,или писать музыку..это пожалуй отвлекло бы меня от бессмысленности бытия.Но я такая бездарность..

----------


## Натана

Поверь, в нормальной  деревне, не вымирающей, ты бы никогда не чувствовал себя одиноким. Там больше вовлечён в социум, чем в городе.
Что касается одиночества, ты посмотри предыдущую тем "Одиночество Online", очень похоже.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

Здравствуй. Очень сочувствую тебе, тяжело жить с такими мыслями. Ты не видишь цели в семье или деньгах, но этим же выбор не ограничивается. Твои увлечения могут стать смыслом жизни, наверняка есть что-то, что ты ценишь. Ч то тебя держало до сих пор, что привязывает к жизни?
Перспектива появляется тогда, когда задаешь себе направление.




> Если бы я умел рисовать,или писать музыку..это пожалуй отвлекло бы меня от бессмысленности бытия.Но я такая бездарность..


 а почему ты думаешь что не можешь? пытался?

----------


## blutrichter

Не могу разобраться с этим форумом,никогда не писал на них.
в том то и проблема,что мне не нужен социум!Немного понимания,только и всего.И может друг,который хотя бы сделает вид что ему не плевать на меня.Рано или поздно солнце станет красным гигантом и уничтожит эту планету.Всё бессмысленно.А держит меня надежда на конец света 21.12.2012 и моя старая облезлая крыса, которая никому кроме меня не нужна,сидит на коленях,моя толстенькая.
Пытался рисовать,играть на пианино,гитаре,петь..ничего не получается..только психую.Или дано,или трудись выжимая из себя что то не гениальное и посредственное

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Не могу разобраться с этим форумом,никогда не писал на них.
> в том то и проблема,что мне не нужен социум!Немного понимания,только и всего.И может друг,который хотя бы сделает вид что ему не плевать на меня.Рано или поздно солнце станет красным гигантом и уничтожит эту планету.Всё бессмысленно.А держит меня надежда на конец света 21.12.2012 и моя старая облезлая крыса, которая никому кроме меня не нужна,сидит на коленях,моя толстенькая.
> Пытался рисовать,играть на пианино,гитаре,петь..ничего не получается..только психую.Или дано,или трудись выжимая из себя что то не гениальное и посредственное


 Ну в любом случае нужно прикладывать усилия. Талант это конечно хорошо, но если его не развивать, ни художником, ни музыкантом не стать. Кстати видов творчества огромное множество. Может ты себя еще не нашел. Попробуй стихи писать или прозу, скульптуру или долмейкерство, это всё очень увлекает.
В любом случае, не ставь себе слишком высокую планку, все когда-то бывают начинающими, не забывай об этом.
Уже второй раз в твоих постах проскальзывает искренняя любовь к животным. Если я права, то ты уже замечательный человек.

----------


## blutrichter

> Ну в любом случае нужно прикладывать усилия. Талант это конечно хорошо, но если его не развивать, ни художником, ни музыкантом не стать. Кстати видов творчества огромное множество. Может ты себя еще не нашел. Попробуй стихи писать или прозу, скульптуру или долмейкерство, это всё очень увлекает.
> В любом случае, не ставь себе слишком высокую планку, все когда-то бывают начинающими, не забывай об этом.
> Уже второй раз в твоих постах проскальзывает искренняя любовь к животным. Если я права, то ты уже замечательный человек.


 Я веган кстати,и это ещё одна пропасть между нами.Я не хороший человек,просто я жалею себя через слабых наверное.
Стихи,проза-это всё было.керамика тоже.Не получается.Я хотел бы,как Моцарт творить с помощью высших сил,а не обманывать свою судьбу,и не смешить самого себя жалкими попытками быть кем то

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Я веган кстати,и это ещё одна пропасть между нами.Я не хороший человек,просто я жалею себя через слабых наверное.


 а что в этом плохого? Выражаю своё уважение.

Зачем тебе становится вторым Моцартом? Быть копией - не интересно. Ищи себя и найдешь.
А кстати, по каким критериям ты судил о бесталанности своих творений? 
Попробуй еще. Создай тему в разделе творчество и делись с нами своими попытками. Конструктивная критика и сторонний взгляд могут помочь.

в продолжение: фотография, кулинария, дизайн, дпи, квиллинг, лэмпворк, картонаж,оригами, резьба по дереву, витраж, скрапбукинг, фелтинг, декупаж, флористика... неужели всё перепробовал? или это уже не интересно?

----------


## blutrichter

> а что в этом плохого? Выражаю своё уважение.
> 
> Зачем тебе становится вторым Моцартом? Быть копией - не интересно. Ищи себя и найдешь.
> А кстати, по каким критериям ты судил о бесталанности своих творений? 
> Попробуй еще. Создай тему в разделе творчество и делись с нами своими попытками. Конструктивная критика и сторонний взгляд могут помочь.
> 
> в продолжение: фотография, кулинария, дизайн, дпи, квиллинг, лэмпворк, картонаж,оригами, резьба по дереву, витраж, скрапбукинг, фелтинг, декупаж, флористика... неужели всё перепробовал? или это уже не интересно?


 
Я не хочу быть вторым Моцартом,просто меня восхищает его талант.Посмотрите фильм "амадей",очень хороший на эту тему.Я увидел себя в Сальери.Почему Бог выбрал не нас своей рукой.
Музыка,глина,проза,рисование..всё остальное я не воспринимаю всерьёз.А в кулинарии ничего высокого уж точно нет.Меня бесят эти чревоугодники,которые из еды сделали развлечение и нарекли себя гурманами
Критику кстати я переношу очень болезненно.Зато сам себя сужу слишком строго

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Я не хочу быть вторым Моцартом,просто меня восхищает его талант.Посмотрите фильм "амадей",очень хороший на эту тему.Я увидел себя в Сальери.Почему Бог выбрал не нас своей рукой.
> Музыка,глина,проза,рисование..всё остальное я не воспринимаю всерьёз.А в кулинарии ничего высокого уж точно нет.Меня бесят эти чревоугодники,которые из еды сделали развлечение и нарекли себя гурманами
> Критику кстати я переношу очень болезненно.Зато сам себя сужу слишком строго


 Спасибо за рекомендацию, фильм посмотрю, хотя я и не ярый любитель Моцарта, есть музыканты и композиторы, чье творчество я ценю больше. Не спорю, Моцарт обладал редким талантом, но мне его творчество не близко, за исключением разве что Реквиема.

Критика тоже бывает разной. Мне кажется, что всё дело как раз в излишней строгости в оценке себя и своих возможностей. Я не видела твоих творческих попыток и их результатов, но может всё не так безнадежно, как ты пытаешься показать? Пусть рисование (или что-то еще) будет для тебя для начала арт-терапией. Не пытайся создать шедевр сразу. Рисуй для себя. Это создает особое умиротворение в душе.

----------


## blutrichter

Обязательно посмотри.Стоящий фильм,а то сейчас снимают не понятно что,рассчитанное на олигофренов.
Музыку Моцарта просто нужно понять.Осмеливаясь сравнивать несравнимое,по сравнению с гуфом,муфом и т.д она прекрасна.
А вот я хочу сразу шедевр..Когда у меня перед глазами стоит картина которую я хочу родить в этот мир на холст,а получается кривая клякса..Как тут не психовать?

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Обязательно посмотри.Стоящий фильм,а то сейчас снимают не понятно что,рассчитанное на олигофренов.


 Не соглашусь с тобой. Есть множество чудесных фильмов, главное уметь отыскивать их среди мусора. Я тоже могу тебе много чего посоветовать из хорошего кино. Если нужно - обращайся)
Музыка Моцарта для меня слишком... позитивная, в большинстве своём. Мне ближе Бетховен, Бах, Шопен, Альбинони...



> Осмеливаясь сравнивать несравнимое,по сравнению с гуфом,муфом и т.д она прекрасна.


 да уж, подобрал ты сравнение))) Если делать выбор в данном случае, то я несомненно выберу Моцарта))


Слишком высокий уровень притязаний - не есть хорошо. Тебе надо от этого избавляться. Лучше с каждым шагом приближаться к совершенству, так ты сможешь глубже прочувствовать то, что делаешь и передать холсту не кляксу, а нечто большее. Спешка мешает творить и раскрываться, попробуй не подгонять себя, а рисовать постепенно.

----------


## Натана

> Выговорился.Кому то нужно было это рассказать.Когда я просил о помощи высший разум,у меня прорвало трубу.Очень иронично,вся вселенная издевается надо мной


 Судьба - смешная девчонка, любит пошутить  :Smile: 
Я на себе постоянно это ощущаю. То ли издевается, то ли сказать что-то хочет, то ли чувство юмора плохое. 
Скорее всего, такие вещи можно назвать знаками, которые надо учиться читать.

У меня вызвало уважение, что у тебя дома живёт крыска, да ещё и долго, видимо, живёт, значит ты хорошо за ней ухаживаешь. Они очень милые.

----------


## orangeduck

Доброго вечера! Одиночество – тяжелое время, одиночка ты или нет, хотя бы здесь выговорились, и то хорошо. Раз Вы ранимый разве значит, что все контакты нужно с миром рвать? Вот Вы не задумывались, почему ждете чего-либо от кого-то, только не от себя? Окунулись теперь в поиски некой основы, веры, высшего так сказать. За такими поисками и желанием быть особенным и других и себя растерять легко.

----------


## Justitiam

В принципе я знаю цель, которая вам наверно понравилась бы. Это и одна из моих целей.

----------


## blutrichter

> Не соглашусь с тобой. Есть множество чудесных фильмов, главное уметь отыскивать их среди мусора. Я тоже могу тебе много чего посоветовать из хорошего кино. Если нужно - обращайся)
> Музыка Моцарта для меня слишком... позитивная, в большинстве своём. Мне ближе Бетховен, Бах, Шопен, Альбинони...
> 
> да уж, подобрал ты сравнение))) Если делать выбор в данном случае, то я несомненно выберу Моцарта))
> 
> 
> Слишком высокий уровень притязаний - не есть хорошо. Тебе надо от этого избавляться. Лучше с каждым шагом приближаться к совершенству, так ты сможешь глубже прочувствовать то, что делаешь и передать холсту не кляксу, а нечто большее. Спешка мешает творить и раскрываться, попробуй не подгонять себя, а рисовать постепенно.


 Хорошие фильмы всегда пропускаешь через себя,они всегда оставляют что то на память!Так какой фильм рекомендуешь посмотреть?
А как избавиться?Сколько я красок перевёл.У меня целая коробка засохшего масла.




> Судьба - смешная девчонка, любит пошутить 
> Я на себе постоянно это ощущаю. То ли издевается, то ли сказать что-то хочет, то ли чувство юмора плохое. 
> Скорее всего, такие вещи можно назвать знаками, которые надо учиться читать.
> 
> У меня вызвало уважение, что у тебя дома живёт крыска, да ещё и долго, видимо, живёт, значит ты хорошо за ней ухаживаешь. Они очень милые.


 Я прочитал эти знаки,просто издевается.

Я не хочу что бы меня уважали только за то,что у меня живёт крыса,это ужасно




> Доброго вечера! Одиночество – тяжелое время, одиночка ты или нет, хотя бы здесь выговорились, и то хорошо. Раз Вы ранимый разве значит, что все контакты нужно с миром рвать? Вот Вы не задумывались, почему ждете чего-либо от кого-то, только не от себя? Окунулись теперь в поиски некой основы, веры, высшего так сказать. За такими поисками и желанием быть особенным и других и себя растерять легко.


 Без людей плохо,а с людьми ещё хуже.Рву контакты,потому что я не чувствую что нужен миру,и не собираюсь ему навязываться-так я выгляжу ещё более жалким
Зачем мне друзья,которые в самый тяжелый период в моей жизни не могли мне десять минут уделить?
Особенным я быть не хочу,просто хочу удовлетворить свои духовные потребности-а на это у меня нет ни сил,ни ресурсов.




> В принципе я знаю цель, которая вам наверно понравилась бы. Это и одна из моих целей.


 Расскажете?Или прибережёте это знание для себя?

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Хорошие фильмы всегда пропускаешь через себя,они всегда оставляют что то на память!Так какой фильм рекомендуешь посмотреть?
> А как избавиться?Сколько я красок перевёл.У меня целая коробка засохшего масла.


 Поговори с ней, Всё о моей матери, я не боюсь,Богиня: как я полюбила, Куклы Такеши Китано, Ким Ки Дука советую, его фильмы все шеедвральны, Хаотичная Анна, Про уродов и людей, Море внутри, Неуместный человек, Ночной Портье, Пи, Пепел и снег - очень филосовские кино и невероятно красивое, Танцующая в темноте, Догвиль, Класс, Бьютифут, Я киборг, и это нормально...
Это из любимого, что вспомнила)

Избавляться постепенно нужно. Просто рисуй, есть же в голове какие-то образы. Не ставь высокую планку для начала. Может быть стоит даже кому-то это показать, но тут важно правильно выбрать человека, чтобы он тебе своими комментариями не отбил всю охоту рисовать) Если хочешь технику усовершенствовать, есть множество книг и статей на эту тему.

----------


## Натана

По поводу твоих слов "Я не хочу что бы меня уважали только за то,что у меня живёт крыса,это ужасно".
Не думала, что тебя это вызовет негативную реакцию.
У меня просто знакомый занимается крысками, даже в выставках участвует. Домашние крыски очень слабые, по сравнению с дикими. Им нужен хороший уход и постоянно он их от чего-то лечит. Он столько сил в это вкладывает, что я прониклась любовью к крыскам и уважением к тому, что он делает.
Мне кажется, ты принижаешь своё значение и значение своих поступков. 

Люди, которые не могут найти смысла жизни, придают слишком великое значение этому понятию, поэтому и не могут найти достойного такому понятию занятия... Все размышления о смысле жизни сводятся к тому, что смысл только в том, чтобы жить, значение ты придаёшь сам. Так зачем принижать собственное значение, если значение имеет всё? Великие люди не думали о том, что бы такое изобразить, чтобы меня зауважали. Они делали то, что хотят и хорошо умеют. Слава находила не всех, но им это не мешало. 

Что касается друзей. В самые тыжёлые моменты моей жизни как-то так получалось, что друзей никогда не было рядом. Я вообще считаю, что главная опора в жизни - это семья, даже если ты с ними регулярно в контрах. Друзей при этом плохими не считаю, потому что знаю, что они мне ничего не должны, проблемы человек всегда решает сам.

----------


## Dmitry S.

Автор, а ты случаем не тролль?

----------


## blutrichter

> Автор, а ты случаем не тролль?


 Почему тролль?Я что,кого то провоцирую,оскорбляю?

----------


## blutrichter

Не могу разобраться с этим форумом никак.Ладно.
Я не принижаю значение своих поступков,просто допустим я люблю свою крысу,кормлю её и убираю за ней.Она не болеет,потому что я ей не даю всякую дрянь есть.Вот и всё.Я ещё и нищим подаю.Ну так и что?Это просто факт.Это не достижение и не повод для моей гордости.
А я вот хочу,хочу и не умею.Не нужна мне слава,более того,если бы я бы создал шедевр-я его бы вообще никому не показал.Я ничего не умею,мне некуда себя деть.Мне скучно.Трудно жить,когда жизнь в тягость.

Ну а вот у меня никого нет,кроме брата у которого своя семья.Он мне очень ясно дал понять,что ему плевать 
на меня.Я не знаю чем я заслужил такое отношение к себе.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Не могу разобраться с этим форумом никак.


 А с чем именно не можешь разобраться на форуме?



> Я не принижаю значение своих поступков,просто допустим я люблю свою крысу,кормлю её и убираю за ней.Она не болеет,потому что я ей не даю всякую дрянь есть.Вот и всё.Я ещё и нищим подаю.Ну так и что?Это просто факт.Это не достижение и не повод для моей гордости.


 Ты прав, это не повод для твоей гордости. Но это уже многое говорит о человеке.
Два человека на этом форуме( как минимум) уже прониклись к тебе уважением.




> А я вот хочу,хочу и не умею.Не нужна мне слава,более того,если бы я бы создал шедевр-я его бы вообще никому не показал.Я ничего не умею,мне некуда себя деть.Мне скучно.Трудно жить,когда жизнь в тягость.


 Нечего ответить  на "не умею", потому как не знаю тебя и не могу реально оценить твои возможности.
Желаю тебе всё же найти себя в чём-то.

----------


## blutrichter

> Нечего ответить  на "не умею", потому как не знаю тебя и не могу реально оценить твои возможности.
> Желаю тебе всё же найти себя в чём-то.


 спасибо большое!

----------


## orangeduck

эх, сплошное "не" и "нет"... может энергию в другую сторону стараться направить вместо отрицания? жалость к себе не к тому доведет.

----------


## blutrichter

> эх, сплошное "не" и "нет"... может энергию в другую сторону стараться направить вместо отрицания? жалость к себе не к тому доведет.


 Были бы силы на направление энергии в другую сторону.Никто меня не жалеет кроме меня самого.Чувствую опять приближается апатия.

----------


## Another

Как все печально тут.... А ведь есть вещи которые могут все это уныние пошатнуть. От которых может порой дух захватывать даже. Есть увлечения и занятия не связанные с людьми. Если бы автор переехал в деревню ему бы не было просто времени скучать, ведь вести хозяйство я считаю адский труд. А и с животными можно тоже общаться.
Этот мир не для меня, то для кого? Не все люди плохие, должны где-то быть обязательно те который поняли бы и приняли человека какой он есть. Может даже помогли в чем-то, что не противостоит неким убеждениям человека.

Я вот вчера почти весь день провел на беговых лыжах. Причем ходил даже не в полном одиночестве. Как мне показалось далеко не все лыжники злые и плохие люди. На вид я бы сказал вполне добрый даже и улыбчивые. От них даже идет какая-то позитивная энергия. Пока я бродил с ними по лесу я даже на миг не думал о своих проблемах. Например то что у меня нету друзей, девушек, что моя молодость прошла мимо и все в таком духе. А некоторые горочки которые я съезжал даже бодрили меня. Ведь я не так давно встал на лыжи. Я не умел никогда на них кататься. Даже сейчас думаю я так себе катаюсь, но!!!! Я пытаюсь научиться на них кататься. Если я упал при спуске с горки, то я поднимаюсь и пробую еще. И если уж совсем сил нету или время поджимает оставлю ее до следующего раза. В этом мире я считаю есть одна прекрасная вещь - природа. То что еще не изувечил полностью человек, что не выкорчевал и не залил бетоном повсеместно.

----------


## Biven4

Без людей - не плохо, без людей - хорошо. Люди - единственная неудача Создателя. Всё вышло прекрасно - цветы, бабочки, океан, животные, а вот с людьми вышел боольшой косяк и нескладуха. Зачем в деревню то? Менять один социум на другой? Те же яйца - только в профиль.

----------


## Мара

*Biven4*, чем же тебе так люди не угодили?  в большинстве своем они конечно не слишком очаровательные существа, но встречаются довольно интересные экземпляры. Ты хочешь исключить общение с людьми из своей жизни?

----------


## blutrichter

> Без людей - не плохо, без людей - хорошо. Люди - единственная неудача Создателя. Всё вышло прекрасно - цветы, бабочки, океан, животные, а вот с людьми вышел боольшой косяк и нескладуха. Зачем в деревню то? Менять один социум на другой? Те же яйца - только в профиль.


 Я вижу ты разумный человек.В деревню,но подальше от аборигенов.Я же человек,может ногу сломаю,поэтому совсем в горы уйти боюсь.И не знаю что мне там делать,чем себя занять.
Создатель не ошибается,это специально так было задумано-что бы поиздеваться

----------


## blutrichter

> Как все печально тут.... А ведь есть вещи которые могут все это уныние пошатнуть. От которых может порой дух захватывать даже. Есть увлечения и занятия не связанные с людьми. Если бы автор переехал в деревню ему бы не было просто времени скучать, ведь вести хозяйство я считаю адский труд. А и с животными можно тоже общаться.
> Этот мир не для меня, то для кого? Не все люди плохие, должны где-то быть обязательно те который поняли бы и приняли человека какой он есть. Может даже помогли в чем-то, что не противостоит неким убеждениям человека.
> 
> Я вот вчера почти весь день провел на беговых лыжах. Причем ходил даже не в полном одиночестве. Как мне показалось далеко не все лыжники злые и плохие люди. На вид я бы сказал вполне добрый даже и улыбчивые. От них даже идет какая-то позитивная энергия. Пока я бродил с ними по лесу я даже на миг не думал о своих проблемах. Например то что у меня нету друзей, девушек, что моя молодость прошла мимо и все в таком духе. А некоторые горочки которые я съезжал даже бодрили меня. Ведь я не так давно встал на лыжи. Я не умел никогда на них кататься. Даже сейчас думаю я так себе катаюсь, но!!!! Я пытаюсь научиться на них кататься. Если я упал при спуске с горки, то я поднимаюсь и пробую еще. И если уж совсем сил нету или время поджимает оставлю ее до следующего раза. В этом мире я считаю есть одна прекрасная вещь - природа. То что еще не изувечил полностью человек, что не выкорчевал и не залил бетоном повсеместно.


 Я всегда скучаю,меня просто не удовлетворяет эта реальность.Моя проблема в том,что я проклят.Моя психика так устроена,мой темперамент,жизненный опыт.Я не могу ничего с собой поделать.
Природу я очень люблю,но я не могу бродить по лесам 12 часов в сутки и ни о чём не думать.У меня поедет крыша.
Я не найду друга-нет я не считаю себя лучше-просто меня на самом деле никто не понимает.
Жил не в этом веке один человек,вот с ним у меня 100% совпадение мыслей,идей,осознание себя.Даже в бытовых мелочах он думал как я.Немного пугает.Он всегда был один.Я могу найти компанию,у меня никогда не было хорошего друга-поэтому я умею поддерживать,выслушивать.Но я не хочу никого развлекать,когда не получаю никакой отдачи.Это пустой трёп.
Желаю что бы все твои мечты сбылись!

----------


## blutrichter

> Поговори с ней, Всё о моей матери, я не боюсь,Богиня: как я полюбила, Куклы Такеши Китано, Ким Ки Дука советую, его фильмы все шеедвральны, Хаотичная Анна, Про уродов и людей, Море внутри, Неуместный человек, Ночной Портье, Пи, Пепел и снег - очень филосовские кино и невероятно красивое, Танцующая в темноте, Догвиль, Класс, Бьютифут, Я киборг, и это нормально...
> Это из любимого, что вспомнила)


 Класс понравился,про киборга не очень.Благодарю!

----------


## orangeduck

Как дитя, ей-богу. Конечно сил нет, пока упиваетесь какой бедный и несчастный, куда они еще пойдут? Но легче отрицать, притворится мертвым, и жить как привычно, высовываясь из норки иногда. Со всеми бывало, по себе знаю, не обижайтесь, если грубо кажется. Уверенности бы вам побольше.

----------


## Мира Флари

ты говоришь что кроме музыки,рисования,прозы тебя ничего не интересует?!
так может самое время начать открывать для себя то,что раньше не привлекало?так сказать начать себе противоречить.тогда появятся новые мысли,новые таланты,новый ты...просто можно же попробывать...и возможно всё встанет на места...важно пройти через всё это...пойми скука,хандра -это временно.даже если это и длится предостаточно.это как в онегине...та же самая ситуация...возможно и стоит побывать в деревне.тогда поймёшь что не хватает,а от чего нужно избавляться!
если начнёшь делать и творить что-то новое,то и судьба изменится.

----------


## Biven4

> *Biven4*, чем же тебе так люди не угодили?  в большинстве своем они конечно не слишком очаровательные существа, но встречаются довольно интересные экземпляры. Ты хочешь исключить общение с людьми из своей жизни?


  Ты права, Мара, люди - есть, но... их очень мало, очень. Согласно статистике мироздания - из рода человеческого, людей - 20%, а 80% генетического, морально-этического и нравственного мусора. Только статистика, никакой политики :Smile:   Вот гитлер взял и объявил эти 20% арийцами.., из этого вышла страшная трагедия :Frown:  
  Так что насчёт экземпляров - согласен :Smile:  Да, людей не люблю ( не за что), я люблю собак.

----------


## Мара

Я тоже люблю животных) а люди, по моему тот, кто скажет - я люблю людей - соврет себе или окружающим, не важно, всех=никого...можно любить отдельных личностей, а не всех подряд...

----------


## blutrichter

> Как дитя, ей-богу. Конечно сил нет, пока упиваетесь какой бедный и несчастный, куда они еще пойдут? Но легче отрицать, притворится мертвым, и жить как привычно, высовываясь из норки иногда. Со всеми бывало, по себе знаю, не обижайтесь, если грубо кажется. Уверенности бы вам побольше.


 Видел сегодня одну тупую блондинку с собачкой.Как всегда радостную.Ну я и думаю,чему ты радуешься дура.Ты всё равно не вечна,и собачка твоя тоже сдохнет.Смысла нет.

----------


## orangeduck

А "убиваться"-то конечно умнее. Смыслы есть, но он свой в каждом действии, сейчас вы написали сюда - в этом был для вас смысл на это время. Смысл в вас.

----------


## blutrichter

> А "убиваться"-то конечно умнее. Смыслы есть, но он свой в каждом действии, сейчас вы написали сюда - в этом был для вас смысл на это время. Смысл в вас.


 Вся жизнь как один длинный день.Не умнее,просто зачем,ну зачем мне мучить себя?Смысл для меня сейчас,а потом через пол века никто и не узнает что топтал я эту землю

----------


## orangeduck

Вам виднее, зачем себя мучить, страдая и противореча себе. Видимо есть в этом смысл.
Единственное, что еще скажу: Все в ваших руках, как в притче. Человек может меняться, пока жив, и очень глубоко. Желания у вас есть, что уже о многом говорит.

----------


## blutrichter

Такие как я в лучшую сторону не меняются,они становятся ещё унылей и злее.
Спасибо тебе за внимание,оранжевая уточка!

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Такие как я в лучшую сторону не меняются,они становятся ещё унылей и злее.


 не правда. от желания и стремления твоего зависит. если хочешь сидеть в своём болотце, то конечно ничто само по себе не изменится.
побольше веры в себя)

----------


## blutrichter

> не правда. от желания и стремления твоего зависит. если хочешь сидеть в своём болотце, то конечно ничто само по себе не изменится.
> побольше веры в себя)


 Теперь я впадаю в апатию.Болотце,берег,колодец-один чёрт.
И тебе шизофрения спасибо,надеюсь ты не моя

----------


## papaver

> ...


 Противоречивая вы натура : )
Все не так и не эдак.
Природу вы любите, но _"я не могу бродить по лесам 12 часов в сутки и ни о чём не думать"._ 

А что вам мешает думать, гуляя по лесу? 

_"Я не найду друга-нет я не считаю себя лучше-просто меня на самом деле никто не понимает."_

А вы себя понимаете? 

_"Жил не в этом веке один человек,вот с ним у меня 100% совпадение мыслей,идей,осознание себя."_

может попустила ответ. повторите, если не сложно: кто этот человек?

_"Она не болеет,потому что я ей не даю всякую дрянь есть.Вот и всё.Я ещё и нищим подаю.Ну так и что?Это просто факт.Это не достижение и не повод для моей гордости."_

да ну бросте) веет морализацией

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Теперь я впадаю в апатию.Болотце,берег,колодец-один чёрт.
> И тебе шизофрения спасибо,надеюсь ты не моя


 спасибо будешь говорить, если из болотца вылезешь с нашей помощью. а сейчас не за что.
апатия - зло. порадуй себя любимым делом. читая твои посты, возникает стойкая уверенность, что ты король уныния. зачем ты себя держишь в этой придуманной тобой тюрьме? позволь себе временами вылезать из нее. узнавай новое что-то. возможностей великое множество. у тебя.

----------


## Biven4

Ну, старина, к чему вообще оставлять за собой тотальные следы следы на земле? Мы с тобой всё-же не комета Галлея со Стивом Джобсом :Smile:   Матрицы с жидким азотом - ты можешь и не дождаться. Апатия, апатия.... какая апатия на хрен? Берёшь свою любимую крыску, галантно предлагаешь себя в попутчики Ищущей Печали, и отправляетесь на ПМЖ в лесную глушь... а там в перерывах между постройкой домика и добыванием-собиранием пищи... - медитируешь и постигаешь истинную суть бытия... к зиме возвращаетесь в городские трущобы - просветлёнными.  :Smile:  
 Вот увидишь, не такие как ты " унылые-постылые-болотно-апатичные" переживали второе рождение!  :Big Grin:

----------


## blutrichter

> Противоречивая вы натура : )


 1.В противоречиях есть особый шарм.Я свободный человек-могу изменить своё мнение,признать что не прав.Только зомби зацикливаются на одной идее и не принимают во внимание ничего дальше них
2.Мне мешает думать бродя по лесу отсутствие пищи для размышлений.Т.е подумать то есть о чём,но без новой информации рано или поздно я совсем заскучаю
3.Я себя понимаю,но мои понятия вечно не поняты другими людьми.В итоге идиотом оказываюсь я.
4.Я не скажу кто этот человек,т.к его память трогают своей нечистой уверенностью в знании кем он был на самом деле,а я храню свою связь с ним в секрете
5.Я ещё сегодня бомжу дал денег на одеколон,так как плохо бедняге было.Я мать Тереза

----------


## blutrichter

> спасибо будешь говорить, если из болотца вылезешь с нашей помощью. а сейчас не за что.
> апатия - зло. порадуй себя любимым делом. читая твои посты, возникает стойкая уверенность, что ты король уныния. зачем ты себя держишь в этой придуманной тобой тюрьме? позволь себе временами вылезать из нее. узнавай новое что-то. возможностей великое множество. у тебя.


 Но мне не интересно здесь!ЭТОТ МИР НЕ ДЛЯ МЕНЯ.Просто я даже не знаю зачем мне выбираться из этого болотца.Так я себя хотя бы не обманываю.Когда то я жил нормальной жизнью,но не понимал зачем я это делаю.Т.к все эти "друзья","увлечения" радости не доставляли.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Но мне не интересно здесь!ЭТОТ МИР НЕ ДЛЯ МЕНЯ.Просто я даже не знаю зачем мне выбираться из этого болотца.Так я себя хотя бы не обманываю.Когда то я жил нормальной жизнью,но не понимал зачем я это делаю.Т.к все эти "друзья","увлечения" радости не доставляли.


 _"Этот"_ - это какой?) миров очень и очень много. выбор-то большой. 
ответь на такой вопрос: чего ты хочешь?
вопрос касается всего вообще. чем более исчерпывающий ответ ты дашь, тем лучше)
тебе никто не предлагает перебираться в мир полный тупых человечков, у которых самые важные цели это пожрать, поспать, на горшок сходить благополучно, работать на скучной работе да детей плодить.
твой идеальный мир - каким ты его видишь?

----------


## blutrichter

> Ну, старина, к чему вообще оставлять за собой тотальные следы следы на земле? Мы с тобой всё-же не комета Галлея со Стивом Джобсом  Матрицы с жидким азотом - ты можешь и не дождаться. Апатия, апатия.... какая апатия на хрен? Берёшь свою любимую крыску, галантно предлагаешь себя в попутчики Ищущей Печали, и отправляетесь на ПМЖ в лесную глушь... а там в перерывах между постройкой домика и добыванием-собиранием пищи... - медитируешь и постигаешь истинную суть бытия... к зиме возвращаетесь в городские трущобы - просветлёнными.  
>  Вот увидишь, не такие как ты " унылые-постылые-болотно-апатичные" переживали второе рождение!


 Следить я не хочу,просто был ты или нет-это не важно.Вот ты вот например,знаешь что в 12 веке жил мальчик?Конечно знаешь,мальчиков жило очень много.И все они о чём то мечтали.А теперь их нет.И нам плевать. :Big Grin: 

Ищущая печали не слишком адекватна.Она ищет приключений на свою мадам сижу,а не печали
Ну да,может я домедитируюсь и вспомню что я реинкорнация Джека Потрошителя

----------


## blutrichter

> _"Этот"_ - это какой?) миров очень и очень много. выбор-то большой. 
> ответь на такой вопрос: чего ты хочешь?
> вопрос касается всего вообще. чем более исчерпывающий ответ ты дашь, тем лучше)
> тебе никто не предлагает перебираться в мир полный тупых человечков, у которых самые важные цели это пожрать, поспать, на горшок сходить благополучно, работать на скучной работе да детей плодить.
> твой идеальный мир - каким ты его видишь?


 Иногда я ввожу себя в транс,что довольно редко получается.Вот там идеальный мир:миллионы картинок,идей и состояний одновременно.
Иногда мне снятся туманные сны,где я не имея тела смотрю на замороженную реку во время снегопада и нет границ
Иногда я погружаюсь в мир,который высасываю из хорошей картины или музыки.

Но это очень редко,а в основном работа-работа-работа и эти проклятые материалисты,которые думают что я ещё не до рос до их великой мудрости,которая заключается в их сопливых детях и сбережениях на поездку в турцию

----------


## Biven4

> Ну да,может я домедитируюсь и вспомню что я реинкорнация Джека Потрошителя


  Ну нет, тогда ты уж оставайся на зиму лучше в болотце... и Ищущую Печали мы тебе доверить не сможем :Smile:  
 Эка ты швыдко вердикт об адекватности то вынес... ай-я-яй так низя. Мне лично она нравится, особенно первая часть её ника - Ищущая..." - это куул. :Cool:

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> в основном работа-работа-работа и эти проклятые материалисты,которые думают что я ещё не до рос до их великой мудрости,которая заключается в их сопливых детях и сбережениях на поездку в турцию


 а ты работаешь где-то в данный период жизни? чем занимаешься, если да? как туда занесло и что там держит?

гони прочь их от себя. и мудрость их им вслед брось.




> Иногда я погружаюсь в мир,который высасываю из хорошей картины или музыки.


 о, мне это знакомо. потрясающее состояние. эмоций через край.

ищи то прекрасное среди хлама, что доставляет удовольствие.
а что мешает жить этими состояниями? описывай их, свои ощущения, свои образы, свои чувства. самовыражение через творчество прекрасно.

----------


## blutrichter

> Ну нет, тогда ты уж оставайся на зиму лучше в болотце... и Ищущую Печали мы тебе доверить не сможем 
>  Эка ты швыдко вердикт об адекватности то вынес... ай-я-яй так низя. Мне лично она нравится, особенно первая часть её ника - Ищущая..." - это куул.


 Я хорошо разбираюсь в адеквате.Можно нести полный бред,но при этом не быть странным.Но это не тот случай
А мне нравится вторая часть-Печали.."Мне кажется мы с тобой дополняем друг друга,хаха

----------


## blutrichter

> ...


 Работа у меня с людьми и бумагами,до этого я выбрасывал просроченный сыр.Работать пришлось идти рано-нужда заставила.Помощи ждать не от кого

Так я пробовал самовыражаться через творчество-Я БЕСТАЛАННЫЙ..Однажды написал мелодию и очень гордился собой,а потом оказалось что это почти копия саундтрека к "пиле",только хуже.Очень плохая копия в общем. 
Про кляксы на холсте я молчу.Писательского дара тоже нет,ровно как и фантазии,да и учебник по орфографии мне бы явно не помешал.Про своих кривых глиняных гномов тоже молчу.
И вот смотрю я на весь этот кошмар и думаю,И ЭТО Я?Если я,тогда к чёрту меня

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Работа у меня с людьми и бумагами,до этого я выбрасывал просроченный сыр.Работать пришлось идти рано-нужда заставила.Помощи ждать не от кого
> 
> Так я пробовал самовыражаться через творчество-Я БЕСТАЛАННЫЙ..Однажды написал мелодию и очень гордился собой,а потом оказалось что это почти копия саундтрека к "пиле",только хуже.Очень плохая копия в общем. 
> Про кляксы на холсте я молчу.Писательского дара тоже нет,ровно как и фантазии,да и учебник по орфографии мне бы явно не помешал.Про своих кривых глиняных гномов тоже молчу.
> И вот смотрю я на весь этот кошмар и думаю,И ЭТО Я?Если я,тогда к чёрту меня


 может поделишься уже тем, что сотворил?) а то столько рассказываешь об этом. хотелось бы посмотреть...) в особенности на гномов и послушать трек. поделись, пожалуйста) правда же интересно)




> Писательского дара тоже нет,ровно как и фантазии


 фантазии нет?) вот тут поспорю. цитирую тебя же:



> Иногда я ввожу себя в транс,что довольно редко получается.Вот там идеальный мир:миллионы картинок,идей и состояний одновременно.
>  Иногда мне снятся туманные сны,где я не имея тела смотрю на замороженную реку во время снегопада и нет границ
>  Иногда я погружаюсь в мир,который высасываю из хорошей картины или музыки.


 ты думаешь это откуда?) это и есть фантазия, воображение твоё.  пиши об этом. рисуй это.
проблемы с орфографией - дело попровимое. ворд и гугл в помощь)




> Так я пробовал самовыражаться через творчество-Я БЕСТАЛАННЫЙ..Однажды написал мелодию и очень гордился собой,а потом оказалось что это почти копия саундтрека к "пиле",только хуже.Очень плохая копия в общем.


 нот и сочетаний музыкальных звуков не великое множество, поэтому схожести и общие мотивы встречаются не так редко, как ты думаешь.
так что это не повод ставить крест на своей музыкальности.




> Работа у меня с людьми и бумагами,до этого я выбрасывал просроченный сыр.Работать пришлось идти рано-нужда заставила.Помощи ждать не от кого


 наверное с сыром даже веселее было... сочувствую, работа и правда скучная. а что-то другое если поискать? я вот тоже не уживалась на скучных работах. нашла себе занятие однако. и не столь омерзительное и противное как работа до.

----------


## blutrichter

> может поделишься уже тем, что сотворил?)


 Я на диктофон не записывал и гномов на память о том,из какого у меня места руки растут тоже не оставлял.Есть у меня что то не понятное накляпанное мною в fl studio,но это настолько сыро и не хорошо,что лучше не надо
В этой стране мне лучше работы не найти,а в другой..Опять таки нужно уметь что то делать.А я не умею ничего.Выбирать лучшее из худшего,это мой удел до самого конца
Не столь омерзительная твоя новая работа,но всё же не сахар?

----------


## Biven4

Зачем выбрасывать просроченный сыр??? Можно ведь отнести крысу. 
И я БЕСТАЛАННЫЙ! Ну просто АБСОЛЮТНО БЕСТАЛАННЫЙ! На Сотбис не продали ни одной моей картины; на Грэмми - я замечен не был; Толстой - гораздо раньше бы покинул свой дом, узнай он - как я пишу... Насчёт орфографии... - тут на форуме у меня все посты подчёркнуты красным, а запятые с двоеточиями -  так и норовят сложиться в кукиш... :Frown:  И это я. Кстати, к чертям дорога, ко всем чертям - это мой любимый путь :Big Grin:  
 Но есть и конструктив: - можно создать Общество БЕСТАЛАННЫХ и припеваючи жить на членские взносы! А что, Мавроди вон на своём сайте пятиметровыми буквами написал: - Граждане! Это пирамида! А граждане как несли бабосы, так и несут, а чем мы хуже? :Smile:

----------


## yourschizophrenia

*blutrichter*, крайне жаль, что не осталось ничего( особенно гномов. они меня очень уж заинтриговали...
по праву могу называть тебя королём уныния) столько уверенности в своей бездарности я еще ни в ком не встречала, сколько ее в тебе. советую тебе поработать над собой, есть психотерапия и различнные тренинги для формирования адекватной самооценки. тебе бы это очень помогло. ты сознательно обрекаешь себя на бесталанность о которой говоришь. своим неверием в себя. очень хочется чтобы ты нашел свою таорческую ниточку. и что-то мне подсказывает, что она у тебя не одна даже. но ты их рвёшь, не давая им окрепнуть. 
хочешь что-то создавать - создавай. а ты только и твердишь: не умею, не могу, бесталанный.(
иначе нужно подходить к этому вопросу.




> В этой стране мне лучше работы не найти,а в другой..Опять таки нужно уметь что то делать.А я не умею ничего.Выбирать лучшее из худшего,это мой удел до самого конца
>  Не столь омерзительная твоя новая работа,но всё же не сахар?


 ну так ты сам себя в эти рамки загнал. опять это *не умею*. не бывает так.




> Не столь омерзительная твоя новая работа,но всё же не сахар?


 работа фриланс, поэтому заработок непостоянный. единственный минус.

----------


## blutrichter

> Зачем выбрасывать просроченный сыр??? Можно ведь отнести крысу. 
> И я БЕСТАЛАННЫЙ! Ну просто АБСОЛЮТНО БЕСТАЛАННЫЙ! На Сотбис не продали ни одной моей картины; на Грэмми - я замечен не был; Толстой - гораздо раньше бы покинул свой дом, узнай он - как я пишу... Насчёт орфографии... - тут на форуме у меня все посты подчёркнуты красным, а запятые с двоеточиями -  так и норовят сложиться в кукиш... И это я. Кстати, к чертям дорога, ко всем чертям - это мой любимый путь 
>  Но есть и конструктив: - можно создать Общество БЕСТАЛАННЫХ и припеваючи жить на членские взносы! А что, Мавроди вон на своём сайте пятиметровыми буквами написал: - Граждане! Это пирамида! А граждане как несли бабосы, так и несут, а чем мы хуже?


 Крыса на диете,к тому же иные крысы в человечьих шкурах скорее выкинут чем отдадут.Строго там всё это было..Да..
Общество бесталанных отшельников..Звучит хорошо.Припеваючи жить.А для чего? :Big Grin:

----------


## blutrichter

> *blutrichter*, крайне жаль, что не осталось ничего( особенно гномов. они меня очень уж заинтриговали...
> по праву могу называть тебя королём уныния) столько уверенности в своей бездарности я еще ни в ком не встречала, сколько ее в тебе. советую тебе поработать над собой, есть психотерапия и различнные тренинги для формирования адекватной самооценки. тебе бы это очень помогло. ты сознательно обрекаешь себя на бесталанность о которой говоришь. своим неверием в себя. очень хочется чтобы ты нашел свою таорческую ниточку. и что-то мне подсказывает, что она у тебя не одна даже. но ты их рвёшь, не давая им окрепнуть. 
> хочешь что-то создавать - создавай. а ты только и твердишь: не умею, не могу, бесталанный.(
> иначе нужно подходить к этому вопросу.
> 
> 
> ну так ты сам себя в эти рамки загнал. опять это *не умею*. не бывает так.
> 
> 
> работа фриланс, поэтому заработок непостоянный. единственный минус.


 Я не оправдываю своих ожиданий,самооценка тут не при чём.Ну да,я могу месяц психуя вымучать посредственную картинку.Которая заслужит оценки "Так себе,нормик"
Если я король уныния,то может в этом моё призвание?Может мне суждено портить людям настроение? :Big Grin: 

Хороший психотерапевт тут стоит прим.60$ в час.Жаба задушит
А районный мне прозак пропишет и пошлёт на все три(стороны)

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Хороший психотерапевт тут стоит прим.60$ в час.Жаба задушит
> А районный мне прозак пропишет и пошлёт на все три(стороны)


 благо в сети есть книжки по психологии, психотерапии, тренинги... масса всего) если есть желание) 




> Я не оправдываю своих ожиданий,самооценка тут не при чём.Ну да,я могу месяц психуя вымучать посредственную картинку.Которая заслужит оценки "Так себе,нормик"


 как раз-таки дело в самооценке) ты себе установил планку черезчур высокую.
рисуй не оценивая себя. хочешь, можем попробовать арт-терапию. можешь на форум или мне свои творения отправлять. я тебе предварительно буду задания давать. арт-терапия это очень увлекательно)
только оценивать ты себя не будешь. это же не экзамен в художке.

----------


## blutrichter

> благо в сети есть книжки по психологии, психотерапии, тренинги... масса всего) если есть желание) 
> 
> 
> как раз-таки дело в самооценке) ты себе установил планку черезчур высокую.
> рисуй не оценивая себя. хочешь, можем попробовать арт-терапию. можешь на форум или мне свои творения отправлять. я тебе предварительно буду задания давать. арт-терапия это очень увлекательно)
> только оценивать ты себя не будешь. это же не экзамен в художке.


 Я не могу,мне кажется ты или наврёшь,сказав что это довольно таки не плохо,или тебе настолько не понравится что ты скажешь что бы я забыл об этом навсегда.Я не выдерживаю критики,абсолютно не выдерживаю

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Я не могу,мне кажется ты или наврёшь,сказав что это довольно таки не плохо,или тебе настолько не понравится что ты скажешь что бы я забыл об этом навсегда.Я не выдерживаю критики,абсолютно не выдерживаю


 а зачем мне лгать?
и вообще, моя критика - самая мягкая в мире, наверное)  :Smile:  но я же сказала, это не обучение в художке, а арт-терапия. тут не в исполнении дело, а в процессе!) 
так что подумай, прежде чем отказываться)

----------


## blutrichter

> а зачем мне лгать?
> и вообще, моя критика - самая мягкая в мире, наверное)  но я же сказала, это не обучение в художке, а арт-терапия. тут не в исполнении дело, а в процессе!) 
> так что подумай, прежде чем отказываться)


 Может ты мне дашь задание,я его попробую выполнить,но отсылать не буду?

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Может ты мне дашь задание,я его попробую выполнить,но отсылать не буду?


  :Big Grin:  ну можно и так конечно попробовать) но мне бы хотелось обратной связи)) а то не совсем арт-терапия получается) и мне же интересно, что у тебя получится)

----------


## blutrichter

> ну можно и так конечно попробовать) но мне бы хотелось обратной связи)) а то не совсем арт-терапия получается) и мне же интересно, что у тебя получится)


 Страшно.Тут решиться нужно

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Страшно.Тут решиться нужно


 ну так решайся. как решишься - пиши мне в лс)
..а вообще, чего страшного в этом?

----------


## blutrichter

> ну так решайся. как решишься - пиши мне в лс)
> ..а вообще, чего страшного в этом?


 Показывать кому то свою бездарность..Ужасно.Хорошо,я подумаю

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Показывать кому то свою бездарность..Ужасно.Хорошо,я подумаю


 еще раз напомню: я - не профессиональный художник, я тебя не буду оценивать. рисование - во имя рисования)
и хватит уже себя бездарностью называть.)

а кстати, что предпочитаешь: масло, темперу, пастель, графику, акварель,  ... ?

----------


## Грейс

Чувак, по ходу тебя вообще здесь никто не понял)) Намерения благородные, понятно: хочется помочь, зарядить позитивом(!). Но... он здесь явно не уместен)) 
Читала все. Не хочу никого обидеть, но с лыжами ... это было мощно!))
Хочется узнать, сколько тебе лет? Все, что я читала о тебе, я переживала, переживаю и по ходу буду переживать всю оставшуюся жизнь. Ничего не поможет, сразу говорю. Мне 29 лет и я пробовала ... много раз))) Этот мир действительно катится к черту. Единственный недостаток таких людей, как мы, так это то, что мы это видим... И по ходу в первый раз: потому что уж слишком я от всего ох*аю)) Ты ауру проверь свою: возможно индиго. Даже если и нет, то точно не биомасса.
Когда со мной все эти штуки происходили, не было никакой инфы (сейчас хоть Нэт есть). Я даже начинала подозревать, что больна на голову... 
Не описать даже все это... Таланты... Именно они в тебе есть: иначе ты бы не хотел так сильно на подсознательном уровне сделать что-то эдакое... Тем более, именно таких людей Высшие силы наделяют творческим потенциалом)) Я всегда рисовала+музыка... А года 2 назад поняла, что умею петь)) Вот только это тоже не спасает. В этом мире невозможно петь... Все, что мы здесь слышим, это не пение... а игра ложного эго...
Про деревню вообще смешно)) Там уж точно нет спасения... Я жила там 7 лет в самый сложный период своей жизни (подростковый). Люди там еще более низкочастотные! В общей массе своей. Поэтому вернулась в город 10 лет назад.

----------


## blutrichter

> Чувак, по ходу тебя вообще здесь никто не понял)) Намерения благородные, понятно: хочется помочь, зарядить позитивом(!). Но... он здесь явно не уместен)) 
> Читала все. Не хочу никого обидеть, но с лыжами ... это было мощно!))
> Хочется узнать, сколько тебе лет? Все, что я читала о тебе, я переживала, переживаю и по ходу буду переживать всю оставшуюся жизнь. Ничего не поможет, сразу говорю. Мне 29 лет и я пробовала ... много раз))) Этот мир действительно катится к черту. Единственный недостаток таких людей, как мы, так это то, что мы это видим... И по ходу в первый раз: потому что уж слишком я от всего ох*аю)) Ты ауру проверь свою: возможно индиго. Даже если и нет, то точно не биомасса.
> Когда со мной все эти штуки происходили, не было никакой инфы (сейчас хоть Нэт есть). Я даже начинала подозревать, что больна на голову... 
> Не описать даже все это... Таланты... Именно они в тебе есть: иначе ты бы не хотел так сильно на подсознательном уровне сделать что-то эдакое... Тем более, именно таких людей Высшие силы наделяют творческим потенциалом)) Я всегда рисовала+музыка... А года 2 назад поняла, что умею петь)) Вот только это тоже не спасает. В этом мире невозможно петь... Все, что мы здесь слышим, это не пение... а игра ложного эго...
> Про деревню вообще смешно)) Там уж точно нет спасения... Я жила там 7 лет в самый сложный период своей жизни (подростковый). Люди там еще более низкочастотные! В общей массе своей. Поэтому вернулась в город 10 лет назад.


 Никто никогда не понимал.Позитив,не позитив-но мне приятно что здесь моей персоне хотя бы попытались помочь..
Мне на два года меньше чем тебе!
Насчёт ауры-интересно,мне как раз поступило предложение диагностировать её по большой скидке.Но я сомневаюсь-знаю одну рыжую ведьму,которая вечно всем втирает про свою супер-особенную ауру,но я таких как она вижу сотнями на базаре,только в не таких дорогих платьях.
Но у меня на самом деле ничего не получается с творчеством.Плюс я очень не усидчивый и патологически ленивый.И если я даже переломаю себя и сделаю что нибудь,то это будет совсем не то что задумывалось.
Потому что таланта нет.Многие умея рисовать,рисуют анимэ героев,вазы с цветами и прочую хрень.
Многие обладая слухом и прекрасным голосом исполняют попсу.Но я хочу создавать шедевры.Слишком высокая планка?Да,но я так подумал-если опустить её,то и  в творчестве для меня смысла не останется.Можно работать,отрабатывать технику,но без дара это будет чем то посредственным,и не будет рассказывать о том,о чём хотелось бы рассказать с их помощью.
В деревню я точно не хочу,только если отшельничать не далеко от деревни.Не знаю что хуже-томится от тоски там,или горбатится здесь.
И куда ты себя решила деть?




> еще раз напомню: я - не профессиональный художник, я тебя не буду оценивать. рисование - во имя рисования)
> и хватит уже себя бездарностью называть.)
> 
> а кстати, что предпочитаешь: масло, темперу, пастель, графику, акварель,  ... ?


 Масло.Но взявшись сегодня за карандаш,я решил оставить это дело.Гиблое оно

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Масло.Но взявшись сегодня за карандаш,я решил оставить это дело.Гиблое оно


 вот я так и знала) тебя твоя самооценка останавливает уже в начале пути.
ничего не получится, если продолжать в том же духе.

----------


## Грейс

И куда ты себя решила деть?


Я так и не поняла, куда себя деть)) Пять лет горбатилась на первого работодателя... До сих пор не могу понять, зечем терпела? Устроилась в другую кантору и поняла сразу же, что там такие же дегроды! Поняла одну вещь: на 100% не терплю жить чужими идеями, а значит работать ни на кого не могу. Только на себя...
Ты пишешь, что Вселенная издевается... Я тоже это чувствую... постоянно какие-то камни предкновения. Но заметь, у глупых людей, зомбарей, все гладко в жизни по большей части. Работа не парит(система устраивает), любятся (в их примитивном понимании любви), плодятся, с материальными благами тоже все в порядке... квартиры, машины... Я не с завистью говорю!))))) И посмотри на адекватных людей: большинство из них НЕ на руководящих должностях, живут на съемных хатах, от з/п до з/п... Какое тут творчество))) Есть некая закономерность. Вселенная не издевается: нас учат чему-то! Вот только в печенках уже это обучение... Как-то сил уже ни на что не хватает... Открыла бизнес с подругой недавно, но ... как-то пока ни как. Руки опускаются! Всегда тонко чувствовала мир... Какие-то силы сдерживаю успех. И это не заниженная самооценка. В принципе, эпоха Кали. Почитай индийские веды.
Творчеству не учатся)) Это я тебе со 100% уверенностью говорю. Себя слушать надо. Я с детства тянулась к пению, музыке. Но всегда думала, что не умею петь(ведь вдолбили, что этому нужно учится). Года 3 назад купила студийный микро и начала "мурлыкать"))) Оказалось, что я пою в стиле джас, соул, рнб на английском... Будто в прошлой жизни негром была)) Интуитивно все! Никакой нотной грамоты не нужно. Но меня это особо не вдохновляет: планета слишком погрязла уже... Слишком много говна рядом)

----------


## blutrichter

> ...


 Планета погрязла?А когда она была в порядке?Люди всегда были слепыми.Сцена та же,декорации немного поменялись,да и актёры другие.Но всё идёт по отлаженному сценарию.Хлеб,зрелища,рабский труд.
Жизнь слишком коротка что бы "прокачивать себя"-изучать другие языки,стать садоводом 91 уровня,освоить ораторское искусство-это всё в гробу конечно очень пригодится.Поэтому не вижу смысла и смеюсь над теми, кто говорит что надо радоваться жизни.146,000 дней и тебя уже нет.И ещё пару тысяч лет и солнце потухнет,грубо говоря.
Да,но музыка хорошая нужна.Плодятся одни гуфы-гаги-сявы.Это превращает бытие в абсолютный позор.
"Радуйся мгновению","посмотри как этот младенец улыбается","погладь бобра","ради этих мгновений стоит жить"
Это я слышу от ограниченных.Ну да,блаженны нищие духом.
Все эти веды,библия,коран и т.д это просто варианты для того что бы хомо сапиенсы не унывали.Истина не в них.
Вселенная именно издевается,и единственное чему она меня научила,так это тому что жизнь дерьмо
А адекватных людей я не встречал.Про тех,кто не может устроится в этом социуме-это или из за отсутствия базы доставшейся по наследству+неудачной,кризисной среды обитания,или потому что инертные и глупые.Это ты не терпишь жить чужими идеями,они то не против,платили б хорошо

----------


## orangeduck

Ну, надо же, давно ли безвольных и ленивых теперь индиго зовут? Грейс, хотя я за вас рада, два в одном - и великий смысл жизни и оправдание на всю эту жизнь. Перед кем только? Сидеть и сетовать на людишек, называя себя особенным – онанизм какой-то. Течение модное нынче, ничего не скажешь. 
blutrichter, Вашей чувствительности можно позавидовать, если научиться с ней быть. А, что хотела написать-то: Мертвыми мы будем долго, а живы только сейчас ;

----------


## Biven4

> "Радуйся мгновению","посмотри как этот младенец улыбается","погладь бобра","ради этих мгновений стоит жить"
> Это я слышу от ограниченных.


  Не знаю, мне нравится смотреть как смеются дети и гладить бобров. Наверно я ограниченный, но это не напрягает как-то. 



> Ну да,блаженны нищие духом.
> Все эти веды,библия,коран и т.д это просто варианты для того что бы хомо сапиенсы не унывали.Истина не в них.


  Вообще-то. Блаженны нищие духом, ибо их есть Царствие Небесное. - это первая заповедь Христова, относящееся к двум категориям людей : - ещё не обретших веру, и потерявшим разум.  По поводу религии ты прав, - это просто программы которые были направлены на коррекцию рода людского, зависшие и не давшие результата.



> Вселенная именно издевается,и единственное чему она меня научила,так это тому что жизнь дерьмо


   А может быть мы сами, род людской и есть - чёрное пятно на светлом лике Вселенной?

----------


## blutrichter

Найду я-волю,силы и терпение-лишь бы знать,что не зря.Как радоваться мгновению,коль слышу как зовёт меня земля?Библию можно интерпретировать по разному,но люди слишком трусливы
 что бы думать дальше "спасения."Относясь ко мне как к заразному,они не приносят мне вдохновения.
Жизнь.Одну треть я просплю,и не важно.Снились бы дельные сны.Если бы снились,я бы наверное-спал от весны до весны.
Про лень.Скажи Сизифу,что он ленивый пень.Устал надрываясь он вкатывать камень на гору,который всё равно скатится вниз.
Не станут едины лёд и пламень.Судьба,а не каприз

Рождённый ползать,летать не будет?Легко сказать.А как змее смириться,что не орёл она?
 Свободную птицу легко наказать.И нет теперь моей печали дна.

Младенец вырастет и станет дедом.Бобра погладишь-а он откусит руку.Я скоро уйду,за предками следом.Радоваться жизни может лишь плоть,не зная про разума скуку
Радоваться жизни может лишь кот,не зная про скорую с жизнью разлуку.
А я не кот.К сожалению блин.

----------


## Selbstmord

*blutrichter*, раз ты любишь животных и природу и еще и нищим подаешь - ты уже очень хороший человек. А талант развить можно, даже музыкальный. Я сам пишу музыку, и буквально за 2 года поднялся на уровни гораздо выше, чем было, и при этом все музицирование проводилось дома, никаких школ и литературы. Ты не спеши, сразу конечно ты ничего нормального не запишешь. Я перед тем, как записать одну нормальную песню, записал до этого столько шлака... Аж самому стыдно слушать.

Надеюсь, ты сможешь себя найти, если не в музыке, так в чем-то другом.  :Smile:  Желаю удачи.

----------


## blutrichter

> *blutrichter*, раз ты любишь животных и природу и еще и нищим подаешь - ты уже очень хороший человек. А талант развить можно, даже музыкальный. Я сам пишу музыку, и буквально за 2 года поднялся на уровни гораздо выше, чем было, и при этом все музицирование проводилось дома, никаких школ и литературы. Ты не спеши, сразу конечно ты ничего нормального не запишешь. Я перед тем, как записать одну нормальную песню, записал до этого столько шлака... Аж самому стыдно слушать.
> 
> Надеюсь, ты сможешь себя найти, если не в музыке, так в чем-то другом.  Желаю удачи.


 Многие маньяки любят животных и природу.Я не пишу своё отношение ко многим вещам т.к это автоматически запишет меня в злодеи.Проблема не в этом.
Талант не разовьёшь,технику отработать можно,это да.
Спасибо за удачу,она мне пригодится :Smile:

----------


## Натана

> Видел сегодня одну тупую блондинку с собачкой.Как всегда радостную.Ну я и думаю,чему ты радуешься дура.Ты всё равно не вечна,и собачка твоя тоже сдохнет.Смысла нет.


 Тебе стоило позавидовать блондинке, ей доступно понимание банальной радости жизни  :Smile: 
Все мы идём к одному, но она-то просто идёт, а ты похож на ребёнка в дальней дороге - хнычешь и хнычешь...
В чём ты ищешь смысл? В жизни? Его не надо искать, он не терялся, его надо чувствовать (даже понимать не обязательно). 
Кстати, вот с твоими словами, что судьба издевается я не согласна. Она, видимо, тебя любит, если не забросила и посылает в доступной ей форме информацию, чтобы ты учился. Когда у тебя труба прорвалась, мне кажется, почему-то, что она сказала - ты не прав, хватит заморачиваться, иди работай, - всё будет хорошо.

----------


## blutrichter

> Тебе стоило позавидовать блондинке, ей доступно понимание банальной радости жизни 
> Все мы идём к одному, но она-то просто идёт, а ты похож на ребёнка в дальней дороге - хнычешь и хнычешь...
> В чём ты ищешь смысл? В жизни? Его не надо искать, он не терялся, его надо чувствовать (даже понимать не обязательно). 
> Кстати, вот с твоими словами, что судьба издевается я не согласна. Она, видимо, тебя любит, если не забросила и посылает в доступной ей форме информацию, чтобы ты учился. Когда у тебя труба прорвалась, мне кажется, почему-то, что она сказала - ты не прав, хватит заморачиваться, иди работай, - всё будет хорошо.


 Может мне всем уродам не осознающим себя уродами завидовать?
Я знаю что дорога ведёт в никуда,поэтому и "хнычу"-они же думают что их дорога если и бессмысленна то по крайней мере вечна.Или не знают что они странники вообще.
А что чувствуют другие люди?Растворяясь в других человеках,строя карьеру,рожая детей.Извините,собака счастлива сра*ь под кустом.Я такой глупый,ведь я не могу разделить её радость по этому поводу.
А если мой дом сгорит,то ты скажешь что это знак-и я должен птицой Феникс возродится из пепла своих душевных терзаний.
Ох уж эти оптимисты.

----------


## Натана

Какое счастье сра*ь под кустом можно реально понять, когда чтобы это сделать надо таблетки пить...
Бывает такое.

----------


## blutrichter

> Какое счастье сра*ь под кустом можно реально понять, когда чтобы это сделать надо таблетки пить...
> Бывает такое.


 Проблемы с туалетом возникают из за чревоугодия.Ведите здоровый образ жизни и овощи вас благословят.

----------


## Натана

нет, такое бывает у пожилых людей... если лежат постоянно, например...

Не помню точно, но как-то так:
"в беседе священник сказал дарвинисту - "может ты-то и произошёл от обезьяны, а меня создал Бог"

----------


## blutrichter

> нет, такое бывает у пожилых людей... если лежат постоянно, например...
> 
> Не помню точно, но как-то так:
> "в беседе священник сказал дарвинисту - "может ты-то и произошёл от обезьяны, а меня создал Бог"


 Я знаю стариков которые пробегают в парке мимо своих ровесников сидящих еле-еле на скамейках.Больные говорят что этим живчикам просто повезло,хорошие гены и т.д-но чушь это всё собачья.ЗОЖ наше всё.Покажи мне дикого льва страдающего от запоров. 
Бог создал и обезьян,а через эволюцию человека.А священник хулит других созданий-нечестивый какой.Считает себя слишком крутым,что бы признать что его отцы ели бананы на дереве.

----------


## Lagoon`a

Этот мир не для меня...
Но, казалось, раз я здесь, значит, есть в чем-то смысл. Вот ищу его, ищу. 
С каждым днем удивляюсь тому, какие люди вокруг: эгоистичные, бесчувственные...страшно аж
Как правильно заметили Вы в теме - их волнуют только свои проблемы, а как дело касается других - для них мелочь.
Всё шутка, ведь у них то все хорошо.

----------


## Натана

дикий лев не доживает до своих седин в естественной природе, потому что у него нет возможности болеть, сразу сожрут
сравнивая социум с животным миром, попытайся найти хоть десять отличий, чтобы сравнения в тему получались
про священника: я пыталась донести мысль, что можно жить ощущая себя потомком обезьяны, а можно жить, осознавая, что эту обезьяну создал Бог

----------


## blutrichter

> Этот мир не для меня...
> Но, казалось, раз я здесь, значит, есть в чем-то смысл. Вот ищу его, ищу. 
> С каждым днем удивляюсь тому, какие люди вокруг: эгоистичные, бесчувственные...страшно аж
> Как правильно заметили Вы в теме - их волнуют только свои проблемы, а как дело касается других - для них мелочь.
> Всё шутка, ведь у них то все хорошо.


 Никто никому ничего не должен.Нужно не удивляться,а как то принять это. Не знаю,подставлять ли другую щёку или платить той же монетой?

----------


## blutrichter

> дикий лев не доживает до своих седин в естественной природе, потому что у него нет возможности болеть, сразу сожрут
> сравнивая социум с животным миром, попытайся найти хоть десять отличий, чтобы сравнения в тему получались
> про священника: я пыталась донести мысль, что можно жить ощущая себя потомком обезьяны, а можно жить, осознавая, что эту обезьяну создал Бог


 Не важно-поганый кувшин создал Мастер с большой буквы или слепой горбун.Главное результат.Поганый кувшин никуда не годится.Лучше бы он оставался глиной.

----------


## Натана

то есть ты считаешь себя поганым кувшином?

----------


## blutrichter

> то есть ты считаешь себя поганым кувшином?


 Поганый кувшин признающий себя поганым,менее поган,чем поганый кувшин называющий себя прелестной вазочкой.
Достали меня уже все эти метафоры

----------


## Натана

жаль, что достали... потому что именно сейчас ты написал то, о чём стоит задуматься...
у поганого кувшина есть душа и силы подлатать свои дыры... но он вместо этого упорно доказывает всем, что он поганый 
а на самом деле слова - это вылет в никуда, они сами по себе ничего не меняют и не делают тебя лучше...
другого такого нашли, глазки ему подрисовали, улыбочку - и в саду поставили, для красоты - и вот он уже очень даже полезный...

----------


## blutrichter

Душа.Для чего она вам люди?Это вы кувшины с дырками,улыбочками и глазками согласны стоять в саду просто для красоты.Я не достаточно поган что бы удовлетворится этим.

----------


## Натана

понятно, Ваша проблема в завышенной самооценке, но при этом недостаточно эгоизма...
теперь проясняется ситуация и с друзьями, и с братом - вы даёте им понять, что знаете здесь всё только Вы и говорить Вам что-то бесполезно

мне понравилось с форума: "Если ты считаешь себя суперменом, то выйди 2 августа на улицу и каждого встречного посылай куда подальше. Тогда тебе самооценку понизят ниже плинтуса))))"


а если серьёзно, то по Вашим высказываниям видно, что Вы не ищете выход, а просто подтасовываете факты, чтобы отстоять свою точку зрения. Вам пора признать, что где-то Вы допустили промашку и постараться понять, что люди пытались донести. не защищайтесь, просто послушайте...

----------


## blutrichter

> понятно, Ваша проблема в завышенной самооценке, но при этом недостаточно эгоизма...
> теперь проясняется ситуация и с друзьями, и с братом - вы даёте им понять, что знаете здесь всё только Вы и говорить Вам что-то бесполезно
> 
> мне понравилось с форума: "Если ты считаешь себя суперменом, то выйди 2 августа на улицу и каждого встречного посылай куда подальше. Тогда тебе самооценку понизят ниже плинтуса))))"
> 
> 
> а если серьёзно, то по Вашим высказываниям видно, что Вы не ищете выход, а просто подтасовываете факты, чтобы отстоять свою точку зрения. Вам пора признать, что где-то Вы допустили промашку и постараться понять, что люди пытались донести. не защищайтесь, просто послушайте...


 Здесь я пишу то что чувствую.В реальной жизни у меня другая модель поведения,т.к по другому не выжить.
Быть собой это слишком большая роскошь.Самооценка,эгоизм-это всё не важно.Я знаю кто я,знаю чего хочу-и что я этого не получу.Самооценку мою никто не сможет понизить,т.к если мне и есть чем гордится,то это скрыто от посторонних глаз.И обижать никого я тоже не собираюсь.
Я не ищу выхода,потому что его нет.Слепой пытается донести зрячему что краски ярче,чем думает зрячий.Ну да,ну да

----------


## Натана

пусть будет так, главное, не обижайся на меня

----------


## blutrichter

> пусть будет так, главное, не обижайся на меня


 Не обижаюсь.Спасибо за диалог!

----------


## Грейс

http://ezoblog.ru/magiya/upravlenie-...vizualizaciya/

Почитай! Думаю, тебе понравится))

----------


## blutrichter

> http://ezoblog.ru/magiya/upravlenie-...vizualizaciya/
> 
> Почитай! Думаю, тебе понравится))


 А что именно читать?Зеланда читал

----------


## Lagoon`a

> Никто никому ничего не должен.Нужно не удивляться,а как то принять это. Не знаю,подставлять ли другую щёку или платить той же монетой?


 Не должен, это безусловно, но так же можно прожить всегда одиноким, а как же дружба, знакомые, любимые? Такие отношения подразумевают какую-то "отдачу"...

Платить той же монетой я, например, не могу....я потом себя уважать не буду :Frown:

----------


## Грейс

> А что именно читать?Зеланда читал


 Там много интересных статей... Но интересные они только если практикуешь. В противном случае остаются лишь сказками, бреднями)) Я еще до того, как узнала о трансерфинге многие штуки подмечала в своей жизни. И совпадений нет... И встреч случайных не бывает: еще в школе знала... 
Попробуй в астрал выйти-может, затянет)) Хоть какое-то занятие... Но что бы реально добиться многого в этом деле, нужно полностью отключиться от социума! У меня лично есть цель. Осознала в полной мере я ее где-то полгода назад... После стольких мучений. Когда я представляю, что решила денеж. вопрос раз и навсегда, что в любой момент могу с друзьями отправиться жить в Тибет по святым местам или просто зависнуть в статичности дома: не работать, не быть кому-то должным, не вставать по указке... Обыватели путают это состояние с ленью! Вот только тогда я испытываю хоть какое-то удовольствие от жизни. Относительная свобода. И только в таком состоянии я начинаю созерцать жизнь, только в таком состоянии мои каналы раскрываются и только в таком состоянии я хотя бы на большую половину это я... Большинство людей, которые имеют такую возможность, даже не знают, что с ней делать. Они жутко боятся одиночества. Начинают искать себе кучу ненужных духу занятий... Психуют... Обкладываются детьми, мужем)))
Если ты один, кстати, значит по судьбе: матрица жизни. Но если все же светит друг(в его истинном значении), то когда он встретится, то отвертеться от него ты не сможешь. Но это радует!)) Про любовь то же) Проверено на опыте!...

----------


## blutrichter

Мне нечего визуализировать.Я ничего не хочу.Напомню,то чего хочу-не получу.Если безрукий будет визуализировать себя "сруким",то максимум может расчитывать на какой нибудь суррогат вроде протезов.
А это можно устроить и без магии материальности мысли.Зачем мне астрал?если он есть,тогда лучше сразу сдохнуть и попасть куда нибудь в другой космос.

Буду искать кому отдать крысу.Реально всё достало.Это не жизнь,это самый настоящий ад.
Рай  для радужных пряников,благополучие которых не далo им возможность задуматься.
А мне здесь нечего делать.
В конце концов я не просто так зашел на этот форум.Но помощи не будет.

----------


## blutrichter

> Не должен, это безусловно, но так же можно прожить всегда одиноким, а как же дружба, знакомые, любимые? Такие отношения подразумевают какую-то "отдачу"...
> 
> Платить той же монетой я, например, не могу....я потом себя уважать не буду


 Не знаю как у вас,а моими любимыми и друзьями свиньи быть не могут.А про знакомых вообще молчу.
Предпочесть их одиночеству.хаха

----------


## Грейс

А у меня родные -свиньи. Я это поняла лет в 13)) Редко у них бываю. Нет, они конечно любят меня, но своей примитивной любовью... Мне такое не надо! Нас учат: уважай старших)))))))) Смешно! Т.е. за количество прожитых лет и морщины я должна кому-то в ноги кланяться?! Или еще лучше: люби мать! За что любить мать? Я понимаю, если допустим я с ней на одной волне, у нас один уровень сознания. А если, мягко скажем, я ее на несколько тысяч реинкарнаций выше?!)) И поговорить-то нам не о чем... Супчик гороховый!!! Мне ответ нравится: ну, мама же все-таки, она тебе жизнь подарила! А спрашивается, меня спросили?))
Ты прав, Земля -планета адского уровня. Но... отсюда прямой путь в высшие миры: просто у кого-то быстрее, у кого-то дольше... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грейс

А у меня родные -свиньи. Я это поняла лет в 13)) Редко у них бываю. Нет, они конечно любят меня, но своей примитивной любовью... Мне такое не надо! Нас учат: уважай старших)))))))) Смешно! Т.е. за количество прожитых лет и морщины я должна кому-то в ноги кланяться?! Или еще лучше: люби мать! За что любить мать? Я понимаю, если допустим я с ней на одной волне, у нас один уровень сознания. А если, мягко скажем, я ее на несколько тысяч реинкарнаций выше?!)) И поговорить-то нам не о чем... Супчик гороховый!!! Мне ответ нравится: ну, мама же все-таки, она тебе жизнь подарила! А спрашивается, меня спросили?))
Ты прав, Земля -планета адского уровня. Но... отсюда прямой путь в высшие миры: просто у кого-то быстрее, у кого-то дольше... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bablegum

blutrichter 
Почитав тебя понимаю тебя на 90%. У меня таже херня, я зарабатываю бабки и хорошие бабки, я знаю как сделать еще больше, но душой чувствую это что-то не то, есть что то выше. Это последние года 4 наверно, до этого моей целью были деньги, я был на них буквально помешан, видимо это пошло еще из бедного детства.

Мое хобби или хз что это - автомобили, у меня их было несколько, бывает под настроение разгоняюсь под 170 по городу (гаи не догонит боятся) и тут просто как адреналиновый удар, думаешь что если чтото пойдет не так ты будешь на небесах, и одновременно думаешь как охуевают сейчас гайцы и прохожие и водилы.)))
Но это так, временный кайф, разогнать эту всеобьемлещую тоску
До этого я чем только не занимался - был фанатом качалки, кое чего достиг, но через 5 лет бросил, понял что что то не то не туда это ведет, мне как чтото свыше это сказано было.

Также с годами пришел какой то поxуизм. Стало все безразлично, так как понимаешь что все не вечно, и ты уже не 16 летний мальчик. Я уверен в одном мне поможет любовь, но пока ее нет. 

blutrichter Попробуй найти девушку,  она станет твоей целью. она будет приносить тебе радость каждого дня, и мысли будут только о ней. ходи по театрам, музеям может найдешь ту. господь есть и бывает что он сводит родные души, но чтобы ощутить всю прелесть любви нужно познать тяжкие муки ада.

----------


## bablegum

> А у меня родные -свиньи. Я это поняла лет в 13)) Редко у них бываю. Нет, они конечно любят меня, но своей примитивной любовью... Мне такое не надо! Нас учат: уважай старших)))))))) Смешно! Т.е. за количество прожитых лет и морщины я должна кому-то в ноги кланяться?! Или еще лучше: люби мать! За что любить мать? Я понимаю, если допустим я с ней на одной волне, у нас один уровень сознания. А если, мягко скажем, я ее на несколько тысяч реинкарнаций выше?!)) И поговорить-то нам не о чем... Супчик гороховый!!! Мне ответ нравится: ну, мама же все-таки, она тебе жизнь подарила! А спрашивается, меня спросили?))
> Ты прав, Земля -планета адского уровня. Но... отсюда прямой путь в высшие миры: просто у кого-то быстрее, у кого-то дольше...


 Моим родителям меня также не понять - они приземленные люди, и в 15-16 лет меня они доводили до истерик, и я со злости гнул металлические дверные ручки толшиной 10мм - даже сейчас не смогу этого сделать а тогда мог. после этого жутко болела голова и пульсировали вены.
Отец постоянно пилил насчет денег, и говорил мол вырастешь исправишься. Но я вырос и думаю также как и тогда, только уже глубже. Все что я понял тогда они не поняли и в свои "года".

сейчас я общаюсь с отцом лучше, но ему меня не понять, хотя может душой он и понимает но боится сказать, боится что я посчитаю его сумасшедшим.

А насчет любви к родителям, она к тебе придет, когда ты поймешь что хоть и было много негатива, хоть и родители не те что хотелось бы но душой они за тебя. 
не обязательно с ними часто общаться, просто носи эту любовь в душе.

Интересный момент часто даже не нужно разговаривать с человеком, а достаточно просто посидеть рядом в комнате, обменяться энергией и у тебя уже другое настроение. Ты чувствуешь что как пустой стакан наполняешся водой. Вроде и сказать чтото хочешь, но понимаешь что и не стоит ничего говорить и он это тоже понимает.

----------


## blutrichter

> ...


 Энергия у среднестатистического человека довольно паршивенькая.
Это как в хрустальный бокал наливать старое пиво

Любовь к родителям придёт,потому что они родители?Любовь нужно заслужить.А любовь по факту рождения-это не заслуга,а извращенная форма привычки.


Вот что я ненавижу больше всего.Найди себе бабу,совет номер один на все времена.
Отвечу так:я не престарелая злая женщина страдающая от недотр*ха,и не 12 летняя соплюшка которой не хватает "нежности и тепла".Такие как я в других людях не растворяются.
Не у всех душ есть родственники
А если ты не встретишь любовь?Тогда жизнь будет прожита зря?
Может ты Евгений Онегин?)

----------


## Игорёк

> Найди себе бабу


 когда дают такой совет, значит не все так плохо)

----------


## blutrichter

> А у меня родные -свиньи. Я это поняла лет в 13)) Редко у них бываю. Нет, они конечно любят меня, но своей примитивной любовью... Мне такое не надо! Нас учат: уважай старших)))))))) Смешно! Т.е. за количество прожитых лет и морщины я должна кому-то в ноги кланяться?! Или еще лучше: люби мать! За что любить мать? Я понимаю, если допустим я с ней на одной волне, у нас один уровень сознания. А если, мягко скажем, я ее на несколько тысяч реинкарнаций выше?!)) И поговорить-то нам не о чем... Супчик гороховый!!! Мне ответ нравится: ну, мама же все-таки, она тебе жизнь подарила! А спрашивается, меня спросили?))
> Ты прав, Земля -планета адского уровня. Но... отсюда прямой путь в высшие миры: просто у кого-то быстрее, у кого-то дольше...


 Вот тут согласен!Уважай старость.Да,да.Жалей-как максимум.Единственная заслуга-что дожили до неё,не прибегнув к альтернативе.Но они же правильные,они даже роясь в мусорнике живут потому что должны.

----------


## blutrichter

> когда дают такой совет, значит не все так плохо)


 Сочувствую если так считаете.Это как ищущему идеальный парфюм,предложить поискать гвозди в песочнице.Вообще не в тему.
Мне психоанализ не нужен для того что бы понять-смертным вечное не заменить

----------


## bablegum

> Энергия у среднестатистического человека довольно паршивенькая.
> Это как в хрустальный бокал наливать старое пиво
> 
> Не все же серые как мыши, и если ты других людей не встречал не говори за всех. Есть люди которых не видел 5-7 лет, но увидев расплывусь в улыбке без слов. 
> 
> 
> Вот что я ненавижу больше всего.Найди себе бабу,совет номер один на все времена.
> 
> Я не говорил бабу я сказал постарайся найти любовь. баб много, а вот родных может и не найдешь. Поиск чем не занятие, но чем больше ищешь тем более увлекательно. 
> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blutrichter

> 


 Вот и в реальной жизни так.
Я тебя понимаю->Найди себе подружку-> :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bablegum

> Вот и в реальной жизни так.
> Я тебя понимаю->Найди себе подружку->


 Почему ты думаешь что не бывает таких подруг, которые разделяют твое мировоззрение? Дешувки такие же существа как и мы, и душа наша за множество перевоплощений оказывается и в мужской и в женской оболочке. 

Цель жизни может не в этом, цель может быть в служении справедливости, добру. Это кажется просто, но в этом мире, где торгуют душой это тяжелейшая задача.


Фрейд это слишком поверхностно. Почитай книгу Боумэн Кэрол "прошлые жизни детей"

----------


## blutrichter

> Почему ты думаешь что не бывает таких подруг, которые разделяют твое мировоззрение? Дешувки такие же существа как и мы, и душа наша за множество перевоплощений оказывается и в мужской и в женской оболочке.


 Я не встречал ни одно создание которое бы разделило моё мировоззрение полностью.Ни женщину,ни мужчину,ни собаку.Кто то местами согласен.Но это всё.
Дешувки-это что то по Фрейду как раз :Big Grin:

----------


## blutrichter

> Цель жизни может не в этом, цель может быть в служении справедливости, добру. Это кажется просто, но в этом мире, где торгуют душой это тяжелейшая задача.
> 
> 
> Фрейд это слишком поверхностно. Почитай книгу Боумэн Кэрол "прошлые жизни детей"


 Целью в жизни может быть всё что угодно.Смыслом жизни может быть и собирание ромашек на поле.Всё решает уровень интеллектуального и духовного развития.
Пусть сэйлор мун служит добру и справедливости.Я и так поступаю по совести,может мне ещё и бюро добрых услуг открыть?
Ты написал мне в личку "не суди,да не судим будешь,бог тебе судья"Видимо продемонстрировал мне свою ознакомленность с библией.
Не сравнивай психоанализ с больной фантазией.

----------


## Натана

вижу, ты всё защищаешься
держишь оборону
тебе бы на границе служить )

----------


## blutrichter

> вижу, ты всё защищаешься
> держишь оборону
> тебе бы на границе служить )


 Я просто всё ещё надеюсь получить хороший совет.Зачем мне нужно рассказывать о добре,справедливости и Боге?Будто бы я до этого момента о них не слышал.Слышал.Не помогло

----------


## Луана

Сашка из 4го подъезда, а ты откуда? А я знаю, что тебе надо! До декабря время есть! Поезжай в Геленджик на Возрождение- там есть дольмены, но дело не в них. Там живут люди в палатках в тёплое время года (некоторые и зимой живут-в землянках, даже рожают детей , подальше от цивилизации). Дело не в самих дольменах, и почти не в природе и воздухе, а в людях которые там живут! Бери с собой палатку, одеяла, котелок, спички, макароны и тушёнку. Поселись там недалеко от ручья, но и не слишком близко к другим людям- чтобы не нарушить их покой. Просыпайся от щебетания птиц, умывайся талой водой ручья, ко сну готовься коцентрацией внимания на ярких звёздах и на треске костра. Познакомишься там с чистыми людьми- многие целители съезжаются со всей России очистить свою ауру, просто пообщайся с ними, после того как почувствуешь чистоту этого места. Ты всё поймёшь! Моя подруга из Краснодара поехала туда умирать от смертельно запущенной болезни, бросила все лекарства и просто наслаждалась "последними днями". Прожила так аж с апреля по июль- каждый день, как последний. Говорит, мол, злилась, что ещё жива- брала немного продуктов в надежде, что много и не понадобится. А в итоге пришлось несколько раз в город ездить. Потом она встретила целительницу из Самары вроде, с которой часто стала разговаривать, она-то и объяснила ей всю суть людей и наших болезней. Это и было её лечением.... не буду углубляться в подробности, но подруга моя мало того, что излечилась, ещё и поняла для чего живёт! каждый год она на всё лето едет на дольмены очищаться от негатива людей! Она говорит, что она из тех людей, что не могут без этого очищения и оно придаёт ей силы и желания жить,... ну вообщем долго объяснять- изучи до лета рисунок поподробнее-тени-полутени, блики и т.д. т.е основу, а туда поезжай с акварелью или маслом (но масло новичку не советовала бы-как ты в нём талант хочешь открыть??), немного успокоишься в первые дня, выгонишь из себя суету, а потом пообщайся с возрожденцами! А деревня- эт ты брось. там либо бухают, либо пашут! очень не советую для поисков себя!  :Wink:

----------


## blutrichter

> Сашка из 4го подъезда, а ты откуда? А я знаю, что тебе надо! До декабря время есть! Поезжай в Геленджик на Возрождение- там есть дольмены, но дело не в них. Там живут люди в палатках в тёплое время года (некоторые и зимой живут-в землянках, даже рожают детей , подальше от цивилизации). Дело не в самих дольменах, и почти не в природе и воздухе, а в людях которые там живут! Бери с собой палатку, одеяла, котелок, спички, макароны и тушёнку. Поселись там недалеко от ручья, но и не слишком близко к другим людям- чтобы не нарушить их покой. Просыпайся от щебетания птиц, умывайся талой водой ручья, ко сну готовься коцентрацией внимания на ярких звёздах и на треске костра. Познакомишься там с чистыми людьми- многие целители съезжаются со всей России очистить свою ауру, просто пообщайся с ними, после того как почувствуешь чистоту этого места. Ты всё поймёшь! Моя подруга из Краснодара поехала туда умирать от смертельно запущенной болезни, бросила все лекарства и просто наслаждалась "последними днями". Прожила так аж с апреля по июль- каждый день, как последний. Говорит, мол, злилась, что ещё жива- брала немного продуктов в надежде, что много и не понадобится. А в итоге пришлось несколько раз в город ездить. Потом она встретила целительницу из Самары вроде, с которой часто стала разговаривать, она-то и объяснила ей всю суть людей и наших болезней. Это и было её лечением.... не буду углубляться в подробности, но подруга моя мало того, что излечилась, ещё и поняла для чего живёт! каждый год она на всё лето едет на дольмены очищаться от негатива людей! Она говорит, что она из тех людей, что не могут без этого очищения и оно придаёт ей силы и желания жить,... ну вообщем долго объяснять- изучи до лета рисунок поподробнее-тени-полутени, блики и т.д. т.е основу, а туда поезжай с акварелью или маслом (но масло новичку не советовала бы-как ты в нём талант хочешь открыть??), немного успокоишься в первые дня, выгонишь из себя суету, а потом пообщайся с возрожденцами! А деревня- эт ты брось. там либо бухают, либо пашут! очень не советую для поисков себя!


 Не из России,не хочется здесь писать конкретней.Могу сказать что город красивый-на море хоть каждый день езди,в лес тоже.
Не верю в существование чистых людей.Есть только грязные,которые считают что отмылись.
Все эти натуристы-это своего рода духовная субкультура.Да,они может кого то и вылечили-но.!И православные уверены в силе своих икон.И так же многие вылечиваются.
Мусульмане считают бредом христианство,христиане считают свою веру истинной,а не ислам.Веды тоже не в игрушки играют.Буддисты медитируют.Прочие язычники прыгают через костёр.
И каждый из них считает себя правым.
Человек может вылечить меня,разве что ударив дубиной по башке,так что бы память отшибло.
Мне не нужно себя искать,я нашёл себя.Теперь вот не знаю как потерять,потому что некуда себя деть.
Главная моя проблема состоит в том,что я должен работать,для того что бы не потерять крышу над головой.Любая работа не связанная с творчеством,для меня от слова раб,в тягость мне она.А с творчеством у меня никак.
В деревню я не хочу,хотел на природу-но там помру от скуки.И эта смерть будет медленной и мучительной.
Эта рутина меня доканывает.Но некуда идти,некуда бежать.Кроме одного места(понятно какого).Всё не то.
Не хочу общаться с возрожденцами.Хочу интересного собеседника,который будет со мной на одной волне.
Спасибо большое за письмо.Отвечая вам,я отвечаю скорее себе.

----------


## Натана

> Я просто всё ещё надеюсь получить хороший совет.Зачем мне нужно рассказывать о добре,справедливости и Боге?Будто бы я до этого момента о них не слышал.Слышал.Не помогло


 ты написал о многом, но совета не просил
даже наоборот, нам всем объяснил что, где и как  :Smile: 
по поводу чего ты ищешь совет?

----------


## blutrichter

> ты написал о многом, но совета не просил
> даже наоборот, нам всем объяснил что, где и как 
> по поводу чего ты ищешь совет?


 Конечно мне нужен совет,если бы мне нужно было просто выговорится,я бы нашел одну жертву и заставил слушать меня.
Не знаю по поводу чего совет.Мы же не на форуме юных домохозяек.Наверное "быть или не быть".И если быть,то зачем?

----------


## Луана

А по-моему ты абсолютно не нашёл себя! Ты делаешь упор на творчество? давай поговорим об этом. я-талант. но с Моцартом,конечно, не сравнить. Ни в художке, ни в музыкалке не училась. Зато ходила на все кружки Дома Детского Творчества, остановилась на керамике-ею 7 лет занималась, резьба по дереву- упк 2 года. В 11 классе ещё не знала куда себя деть. с удовольствием пошла бы в наше мед.училище, но не переваривала химию. Взяла у своего учителя по керамике книгу по рисованию домой. Мне очень понравились рисунки гипсовых голов. Я прочла несколько листов, села и стала рисовать! Мой папа был в шоке, когда увидел эти рисунки- да, проблемы с пропорциями, но рисунки были объёмными! Александр Петрович сказал, что мне надо поступать в художественное училище в Пятигорске- я и стала идти к этому. Я же даже в художке не училась- за 3 месяца подготовительных курсов освоила всю программу художки по живописи, рисунку и композиции. учиться очень интересно было-полтора года. С каждым уроком я рисовала всё лучше, в конце концов я нарисовала череп лучше всех на курсе! он был слишком затемнён, но так лез в душу! Эта работа и стала для меня последним интересом. Ну тут ещё и то, что денег уже не хватало, приходилось подрабатывать, пропускать учёбу, пропуски сделали платными- или пропуски и оплати или справку купи- короче сумма приличная. Так я и бросила это. И поняла, что талант у меня есть, художником стать могу, если над этим работать. Это меня как бы утешило и я всё забросила. пока основы не изучишь-толку не будет! Даже и не узнаешь, есть ли в тебе талант! Даже абстракционисты пришли к своим "мулякам" от пейзажа и натютморта! Это не просто муляки, понравившиеся психу, который сказал- это шедевр! каждый мазок- осмыслен! хочешь открыть талант без учителя? Читай книги по рисунку для начала. Просто меня поразило, что ты маслом пишешь. А карандашём или акварелью ты добился чего-нибудь??

----------


## Луана

П.с насколько ты веган?? Что ты не ешь?

----------


## blutrichter

> ..


 Я учился 1 год в художественной школе,может даже больше.На керамику я тоже год ходил.Пианино у меня есть,ноты знаю.Книги читал по рисованию.
Я абсолютная бездарность.Наброски делаю карандашом,а пишу маслом.Акварель не люблю,это не серьёзно для меня.У меня такое чувство,что не моё это всё
Способности,техника-это не талант.А если нет таланта,значит не судьба.
Себя я нашёл,но не знаю как свои мысли воплотить в материальный мир.На что ещё делать уклон,если не на творчество.

Не ем продукты животного происхождения.И чувствую себя намного лучше,чем в те времена когда ел

----------


## Луана

а у Кастанеда читал что-нибудь? у тебя что-то с чувством собственной важности. Ты уверен, что себя нашёл, но не можешь воплотить мысли в материальный мир, хотя даже осознаёшь свою лень и якобы бездарность! Каким образом ты нашёл себя? Нет, ты просто что-то для себя решил. Выбрать себе непосильное призвание- можно добиться успеха, но это требует муштрования и работы над собой. Посмотрела документальный фильм о бактериях и была шокирована- вот те, у кого есть призвания! Они не насилуют себя красками и нотами, они чётко следуют программе и действуют сообща, развиваются, мутируют постепенно. Мы же, человеки, запрограммированы также питаться, развиваться, размножаться, самосохраняться, но нам нужно творчество, техника, общение,красота, музыка,забота, общество. Человеки из за своего "интеллекта" стали людьми, которые превращаются в монстров. Посмотрев этот фильм, я даже стала думать о том, что бактерии и есть высший разум-это Бог, это и пришельцы. Именно потому, что мы гоняемся за бумажками и властью, пытаемся выделиться и украсить свою реальность, идеализировать человеческий облик и поведение в обществе, мы делимся на партии. Да да! немного политики! Наше стадо людей делится грубо говоря "за" коммунизм и "против". Кто-то хочет жить стабильно в такой же берлоге, как у соседа, жрать такую же колбасу, ездить на трамвае, не выделяться из толпы народа, вместе белить и садить деревья, болеть за отечественного производителя. А другой смотрит на сказочную Америку, где у каждого своё дело, для кого важно, чтобы  его газон был краше, на его участок не вторгались соседние кусты, в кафе предупреждали о том, что сахар сладкий. И пусть вся жизнь- в долг и экономика в любой момент рухнет. Каждый выбирает свою программу! Выбор есть! Это и вводит в ступор? Почему мы хотим выделиться?Зачем нам этот глубокий интеллект? Ну пахали бы как муравьи над своим муравейником и гордились бы тем, какой он большой, пока медведь не придёт. Так нам же надо подольше подумать- создать технику в помощь, укрепить оборону, надеть разные штанишки, а кто-то без градуса и к работе не приступит, кто-то солжёт, что живот болит и останется дома. Ответа нет! Точнее, у каждого он свой. И если ты здесь себя не находишь, Сашка, иди в президенты! И не спорь с тем, что ты только на половину травоядный- ешь мясо! ну хотя бы рыбу! К сожалению, белок-основа нашего организма, это инопланетяне из кремния состоят. И только мы от своего интеллекта страдаем.

----------


## blutrichter

> ...


 Кастанеда это не моё.Да,ЧСВ зашкаливает,но только оно и даёт мне силы держатся пока.Но высокое самомнение возникло не на пустом месте.Мне есть чем оправдать его себе.
И у меня не укладывается в голове-как можно спокойно жить,ощущая себя "песчинкой".Даже в детстве,с низким уровнем самосознания,я впадал в депрессию по этому поводу.
Что говорить про настоящее время.Если я занижу свою значимость,тогда даже поиск смысла потеряет смысл.
Я скорее нетерпеливый,чем ленивый.Ну конечно мне лень тратить силы,если я знаю что всё зря.Не дано.Если кто-то нашёл как себя реализовать,ещё не значит что он нашёл себя.Может они
и не теряли,удовлетворившись собственной ничтожностью.Абсолютно тупой атеист,может реализовать себя став хорошим флористом.Но это не значит что он больше чем просто кто-то.
Творчество,по моему мнению, может стать смыслом только если высшие силы создали тебя своей рукой.Меня не создали.Зачем мне работать ради посредственных поделок,в которых я даже не увижу себя.
Да,все животные следуют своей программе.Современные люди тоже не осознанно следуют своей программе,поддерживая систему.Главное моё проклятье-мне не из чего выбирать.
Общество меня не интересует абсолютно.И все острые социальные и политические конфликты меня не волнуют.В президенты берут только после сорока лет кажется,и в моей стране он ничего не решает.
Кроме того-что власти могут сделать для народа?Гнилое яблоко выкрасить золотой краской.Поднять уровень жизни,как это называется.Благоустроить казёные дома,повысить зарплаты-пенсии.
Да более развитые страны,народ которых выбрасывает новые белые кожанные диваны,развлекается где хочет,одевается как хочет,разве что зад не подтирает купюрами.Меня ужасает их сосредоточенность
на тупых ценностях.

Я буду спорить,не переношу мясо.Даже если бы оно было полезно,я бы его не ел.Но по моим внутренним ощущениям оно явно мне не идёт на пользу.
А иметь больное тело впридачу к нездоровому уму-это слишком

----------


## Луана

Ну я создаю посредственные поделки и радуюсь не тому. что это особенные вещи, а то, что я сравниваю эту поделку с куском материала из которого я её сотворила и с тем, что производят в промышленных масштабах и радуюсь тому, что я создала красивую, полезную, практичную и эксклюзивную вещь! Я знаю, что могу сделать и большее, иду к этому не спеша- боюсь дойти до предела своих возможностей- тогда меня настигает творческий кризис. Мои близкие далеки от творчества, восторгаются всем моим талантам, но я-то понимаю, что это не идеально и если мою книгу возьмёт профессиональный переплётчик, найдёт к чему придраться. Была возможность устроиться в переплётную мастерскую учеником за 5000р. в месяц, понимаю, что здорово- многие согласны не то, что деньги за это получать, а даже сами готовы деньги платить, лишь бы научиться. Но 1)  у меня 2 детей, их кормить надо, уделять внимание, время, если и идти работать, то на 10000-20000 не меньше  2) в субботу работать не могу- детей не с кем оставить. Няньку для двоих детей нанимать на 4 дня в месяц 5000 не хватит! 3) дети часто болеют, тем более болеют, как правило, по очереди- больничный на 2 недели не понравится ни одному работодателю 4) В переплётной мастерской меня будут учить прежде всего переплёту страниц, а потом уже обложка(крышка). И работать учить будут с тканью и кожзамом, а это абсолютно другая технология нежели работа с кожей! Мне это будет скучным и сложным- да, лень! Я никогда не могла представить, что буду заниматься книгами- делала бижутерию- подвески из кожи и натуральных камней, пока не познакомилась с одним переплётчиком-пьяницей, который делал скучные кожаные переплёты для крутых заказчиков. Решили попробовать работать вместе и как только пошла прибыль он спился!!! Успех на всех по-разному влияет. Как бы он повлиял на тебя? Он бы просто удовлетворил тебя? А как бы ты остался на плаву? Я даже не имею ввиду деньги-они у тебя есть. Вот создашь ты шедевр и что дальше? Будут о тебе говорить, восхищаться этой материальной вещицей, ты будешь создавать другие вещицы... что дальше?? Опять грузиться будешь, что это скучно? развитие не безгранично, и надо учиться получать удовольствие от процесса, а не от результата. Те, кто моментально достигают успеха, потом низко падают. Не надо так высоко себя настраивать- все мы состоим из ничтожных молекул- что в этом печального? Когда наши клетки устраивают забастовку -мы болеем, но у этого как правило есть причины. Нас лично никто не создал, но система тварей божьих была же кем-то запущена! Нам были даны и жизнь, и смысл соответственно-жить. Мы- механизм! Ну да, у кого-то роль круче,  но к ним я бы отнесла хорошего врача (сколько сил и времени!),учёного, всю жизнь посвятившего важному открытию, или приближению к этому открытию, а не художника или музыканта. Ты говоришь "Этот мир не для меня", а подразумеваешь "Этот мир меня не достоин" и из-за чего!?! Из-за того, что берёшь в руки кисть, а она не пишет шедевры. Из-за того, что выучил ноты, а пальцы сами не могут их связать в мелодию, вызывающие у человека определённые чувства. Точнее тебя не удовлетворяет то, на что ты способен в данный момент, то, кем ты являешься в данный момент и то, чего ты в этот момент не достиг. Но ты к этому не особо стремишься! Ну и попробуй усовершенствовать то, что уже умеешь, или уж убеди себя, что всё не так, как ты себе представляешь! И как ты хочешь творить без критики!? Критика- важнейший момент! Она указывает на то, что видят окружающие! Прислушайся к ней и реши- сделать то, что хотят увидеть в этом творении окружающие, или сделать то, чего окружающие видеть не хотят! Но ты же всё отрицаешь и опровергаешь уже на корню- и шанса не даёшь найденной семечке вырасти и распустить цветок, чтобы ты потом уже решить- срезать его и поставить в вазу, либо дождаться плодов, либо выбросить. Блин, не умею я коротко писать-целую поэму накатала!  :Frown:

----------


## Натана

Извини за банальность, может тебе пора семью создать, ребёнка родить?
Когда твой ребёнок спросит, в чём смысл, ты хочешь не хочешь, а все смыслы сразу поймёшь и ему расскажешь.

----------


## Луана

Точно!!! Вот это создание точно будет эксклюзивом! Только сначала нужно найти "сообщницу"!  :Smile:

----------


## blutrichter

> ...


 Тебе повезло что ты не такой максималист как я.Твоё творчество для тебя досуг,хобби.Но смысл жизни то у тебя в другом.Мне не нужен успех.Если бы я создал шедевр,я бы его никому не показал.Я был бы удовлетворён своим талантом и знал бы на что потратить эту жизнь.Я бы уехал далеко-далеко от этой мерзкой суеты и творил бы.Если талант-дар свыше,то его развитию нет границ.Если твоими руками творит Бог,то кризиса не будет.Получать удовольствие от процесса можно далеко не всегда.Если человек хочет получить прекрасные сочные плоды-для этого ему нужно посадить деревья-но если он знает,что его деревья плодов не дадут,то какой ему прок тратить время на это?Он плоды хочет,а не заниматься садоводством.
Болеют из за не правильного питания.Или из за переохлаждения,что произошло со мной недавно.Но так как я не ем разную хрень,то через сутки я опять как огурец.Но конечно я молчу про чуму и ей подобную заразу.
Смысл жизни "просто жить" только у животных.Потому что не знают,что не бессмертны.И они просто следуют инстинктам.
Врачи,учёные,полицейские-не считаю что их роль круче.Их судьба поддерживать систему,только и всего.Хранители порядка или прогресса.
Я не считаю творчество самым главным в жизни-но это то,что достойно внимания.Этот мир не для меня,потому что он для обывателей,которые и в Бога то верят только  потому,что им обещали жизнь вечную.Чего говорить про остальное.
Я думаю и сомневаюсь,а не принимаю все в подряд за последнюю истину.
Дети,карьера,знакомые,пьяные поседелки-это всё что вы хотите сделать,прежде чем отправитесь в бездну на веки-вечные?Не важно во что верите вы,такой вариант нельзя не рассматривать.Это было бы самой большой ложью по отношению к себе.
Ещё раз повторю,критика мне не нужна.Всё что я делаю,я делаю для себя.Зачем мне портить настроение?Я объективный критик себе.Если мне не нравится,то не нравится.
Моя судьба не иметь судьбы,но иметь достаточно мозгов что бы это понять.

----------


## blutrichter

Свобода это то,что я ценю больше всего.Вы предлагаете мне отказаться от последней отрады в жизни.Семьи не для всех.Многие не до конца прогнившие души,не то что не создавали семьи,но и бросали их.
Что бы стать мне хотя бы другом,нужно разделять все мои мнения.Иначе не заслужить моего внимания и любви.
Мне и так плохо,а вы мне советуете ещё и обузу на шею повесить.

----------


## Натана

> Свобода это то,что я ценю больше всего.Вы предлагаете мне отказаться от последней отрады в жизни.Семьи не для всех.Многие не до конца прогнившие души,не то что не создавали семьи,но и бросали их.
> Что бы стать мне хотя бы другом,нужно разделять все мои мнения.Иначе не заслужить моего внимания и любви.
> Мне и так плохо,а вы мне советуете ещё и обузу на шею повесить.


 Свобода - это ложь, её нет.  Разделять твоё мнение будет та, которая тебя полюбит. По-настощему же тебя будут любить только твои дети, особенно дочь.
Это не всегда обуза, иногда это спасение. Но не для всех. Если не готов - значит и правда, не надо пока.

----------


## blutrichter

> Свобода - это ложь, её нет.  Разделять твоё мнение будет та, которая тебя полюбит. По-настощему же тебя будут любить только твои дети, особенно дочь.
> Это не всегда обуза, иногда это спасение. Но не для всех. Если не готов - значит и правда, не надо пока.


 Относительная свобода.Ну извините,я могу завтра уехать в Тибет или в Африку если захочу.А если будут дети,мне что их в детдом отдать?Им нужно будет здесь получать образование,они займут определённую нишу и не захотят её покидать.
Да не нужна мне ничья любовь.Зачем мне дети?Просто что бы были?

----------


## Натана

> Относительная свобода.Ну извините,я могу завтра уехать в Тибет или в Африку если захочу.А если будут дети,мне что их в детдом отдать?Им нужно будет здесь получать образование,они займут определённую нишу и не захотят её покидать.
> Да не нужна мне ничья любовь.Зачем мне дети?Просто что бы были?


 Что-то я не встречаю свободных, пользующихся по полной своей свободой, всё больше это превращается в проблему одиночества и смысла жизни...

----------


## blutrichter

> Что-то я не встречаю свободных, пользующихся по полной своей свободой, всё больше это превращается в проблему одиночества и смысла жизни...


 одиночество,поиск смысла жизни-это не просто,но лучше чем забыться в суете и рутине

----------


## Натана

почему-то одно у тебя исключает другое (я про поиск смысла жизни - суета, рутина)
так не бывает

----------


## blutrichter

> почему-то одно у тебя исключает другое (я про поиск смысла жизни - суета, рутина)
> так не бывает


 Ну конечно исключает.Не понимаю о чём речь вообще.Зачем мне суета и рутина,если я не нахожу в них смысла.Это как пятая нога.Только мешает.

----------


## Луана

Ничего не может быть хуже, чем самому себя загонять в угол! А ты с этим успешно справляешься благодаря отрицанию, пессимизму, эгоизму и максимализму. Горе от ума.

----------


## blutrichter

> Ничего не может быть хуже, чем самому себя загонять в угол! А ты с этим успешно справляешься благодаря отрицанию, пессимизму, эгоизму и максимализму. Горе от ума.


 Хуже сидеть в клетке и не знать этого.Есть объедки и думать,что они есть высшее благо.
Куда же мне податься.

----------


## Натана

> Ну конечно исключает.Не понимаю о чём речь вообще.Зачем мне суета и рутина,если я не нахожу в них смысла.Это как пятая нога.Только мешает.


 Какаой смысл тогда в рассуждениях о смысле? Только бы если ты новое знание принёс людям. 
А так получается, что ты рекламируешь образ убеждённого Обломова. Чем твоя позиция отличается от позиции лентяя, который всё может, всё знает, но не находит причин, чтобы встать и сделать? Мне кажется именно в данном случае ты теряешь свободу, потому что занимаешь пассивную позицию - пока ты думаешь о жизни, она сама несёт тебя туда, куда получится.

----------


## blutrichter

> Какаой смысл тогда в рассуждениях о смысле? Только бы если ты новое знание принёс людям. 
> А так получается, что ты рекламируешь образ убеждённого Обломова. Чем твоя позиция отличается от позиции лентяя, который всё может, всё знает, но не находит причин, чтобы встать и сделать? Мне кажется именно в данном случае ты теряешь свободу, потому что занимаешь пассивную позицию - пока ты думаешь о жизни, она сама несёт тебя туда, куда получится.


 А никакого смысла в рассуждениях о смысле нет,но в этом больше смысла чем не искать его.
Людям...людям..людям..Никому я ничего не должен приносить.Им новые знания нужны только что бы комфортнее было жрать,ср*ть и спать.
Я не всё знаю и не всё умею.А вот причин для того что бы встать и сделать не нахожу,потому что я и так стою,а делать мне нечего.
Жизнь всех людей несёт в одно место.

----------


## Луана

> Хуже сидеть в клетке и не знать этого.Есть объедки и думать,что они есть высшее благо.
> Куда же мне податься.


 А я как-то не стремлюсь к ВЫСШЕМУ благу- мне обыкновенного блага достаточно. Безумно рада, что объедки не ем и в клетке не сижу- уверена в этом. Просто сама себе жизнь не усложняю  :Wink:

----------


## Натана

на вопрос, всё же, ты не ответил, ну да ладно...
всем, что ли, на диван и думать? в таком случае я вижу смысл только в рутине, чтобы от дивана до туалета бегать
куда жизнь несёт, ты не знаешь, то ли в океан, то ли в сточную канаву...

----------


## blutrichter

> А я как-то не стремлюсь к ВЫСШЕМУ благу- мне обыкновенного блага достаточно. Безумно рада, что объедки не ем и в клетке не сижу- уверена в этом. Просто сама себе жизнь не усложняю


 Если обыкновенного блага достаточно,то оно является высшим для тебя.
Это и есть клетка и твои объедки.

----------


## blutrichter

> на вопрос, всё же, ты не ответил, ну да ладно...
> всем, что ли, на диван и думать? в таком случае я вижу смысл только в рутине, чтобы от дивана до туалета бегать
> куда жизнь несёт, ты не знаешь, то ли в океан, то ли в сточную канаву...


 Нет,не на диван.Но если бы всё человечество было бы не таким плотским,современность строилась бы на более важных вещах и не так угнетала.

----------


## Натана

> Нет,не на диван.Но если бы всё человечество было бы не таким плотским,современность строилась бы на более важных вещах и не так угнетала.


 но ведь для тебя нет важных  вещей
"не так" угнетала бы, значит - всё равно угнетала бы, я назло бы вам всем тогда доказал, что я более щастлив в своих плотских утехах, и щастлив с большой буквы Щ!
 :Smile:

----------


## Луана

Нет, оно не является высшим! Я прекрасно понимаю, что могу и большего блага добиться-высшего для меня, на сколько мне оно посильно, но пока нет сил к нему стремиться. А если ты считаешь, что семейный человек живёт в клетке и еда его-объедки, пусть так и будет в твоих глазах- но тебе-то откуда знать, если у тебя нет такого блага?

----------


## blutrichter

> но ведь для тебя нет важных  вещей
> "не так" угнетала бы, значит - всё равно угнетала бы, я назло бы вам всем тогда доказал, что я более щастлив в своих плотских утехах, и щастлив с большой буквы Щ!


 Есть лучшее из худшего.Угнетала бы,потому что жизнь это боль.Но она была бы достаточно терпимой,для того что бы прожить её до конца.
Я в плотских утехах уж точно не найду счастья.
Вы вообще не понимаете о чём я говорю,да?Не удивлён.

----------


## Натана

> Есть лучшее из худшего.Угнетала бы,потому что жизнь это боль.Но она была бы достаточно терпимой,для того что бы прожить её до конца.
> Я в плотских утехах уж точно не найду счастья.
> Вы вообще не понимаете о чём я говорю,да?Не удивлён.


 Я понимаю всё.
Мы проживем жизнь до конца при любом раскладе.
Ладно, не буду тебе досаждать...

----------


## blutrichter

> Нет, оно не является высшим! Я прекрасно понимаю, что могу и большего блага добиться-высшего для меня, на сколько мне оно посильно, но пока нет сил к нему стремиться. А если ты считаешь, что семейный человек живёт в клетке и еда его-объедки, пусть так и будет в твоих глазах- но тебе-то откуда знать, если у тебя нет такого блага?


 Можешь,но довольствуешься малым.Ба,да кто ещё ленивый тут из нас.
Сил нет.А завтра ангелы коснуться тебя своими крыльями и они появятся,да?
Я не говорю конкретно про семьянин.Я говорю так же про всех материалистов,зацикленных на внешнем мире.
Да,они живут в клетке.Придумали себе смешную цель и оправдали её из страха посмотреть в лицо бессмысленности бытия.Объедки,облизнуть фантик от конфеты и не съев саму конфету,не узнать о начинке-да как угодно.Метафора думаю ясна.
Мне спасибо такого блага не нужно.Когда то у меня была семья.

----------


## blutrichter

> Я понимаю всё.
> Мы проживем жизнь до конца при любом раскладе.
> Ладно, не буду тебе досаждать...


 Понимала бы,не спорила-а согласилась.
Не при любом.Я мог бы дожить до 90 лет,а сокращу её в 3 раза.
Не досаждаешь.

----------


## Луана

Да понятно о чём идёт речь! Бывает и у меня такой депресняк иногда, гружусь, но в итоге прихожу к выводу, что я ведь счастлива! А ты нарочно удерживаешь себя в своей депрессии и всю свою жизнь концентрируешь в боли и в поиске смысла, который сам же отрицаешь, отдаляешь и отталкиваешь. Всё в твоих руках- хочешь живи болью сложностей, хочешь будь счастливым в простоте.Но ведь ты же удовлетворён своим пессимизмом??

----------


## blutrichter

> Да понятно о чём идёт речь! Бывает и у меня такой депресняк иногда, гружусь, но в итоге прихожу к выводу, что я ведь счастлива! А ты нарочно удерживаешь себя в своей депрессии и всю свою жизнь концентрируешь в боли и в поиске смысла, который сам же отрицаешь, отдаляешь и отталкиваешь. Всё в твоих руках- хочешь живи болью сложностей, хочешь будь счастливым в простоте.Но ведь ты же удовлетворён своим пессимизмом??


 Не могу я жить в простоте.Это простота вгоняет меня в депрессию.
Я сбегу от обывальщины куда угодно.Хоть в ад,хоть в небытие.
Я удовлетворён своей трезвостью.

----------


## Натана

> Понимала бы,не спорила-а согласилась.
> Не при любом.Я мог бы дожить до 90 лет,а сокращу её в 3 раза.
> Не досаждаешь.


 Я же не замуж за тебя выхожу, чтобы соглашаться во всём  :Smile: 
История не терпит сослагательного наклонения.

----------


## blutrichter

> Я же не замуж за тебя выхожу, чтобы соглашаться во всём 
> История не терпит сослагательного наклонения.


 И это хорошо
История не терпит,но что бы будущее стало историей,оно должно стать прошлым

----------


## Dark92

я часто говорю что этот мир не для меня... что я родилась не в то время, что произошла ошибка... сбой, который  никак не исправляется.... поэтому задумываешься что может нужно все самому решить!

----------


## blutrichter

> я часто говорю что этот мир не для меня... что я родилась не в то время, что произошла ошибка... сбой, который  никак не исправляется.... поэтому задумываешься что может нужно все самому решить!


 Время,а что оно меняет?Обезьяной,рабом,негром в Америке в период 1890—1964 годов было бы лучше родиться?
Может не исправляется,потому что не сбой?

----------


## Dark92

> Время,а что оно меняет?Обезьяной,рабом,негром в Америке в период 1890—1964 годов было бы лучше родиться?
> Может не исправляется,потому что не сбой?


  а что тогда... просто полоса неудач... тогда они слишком длинные

----------


## blutrichter

> а что тогда... просто полоса неудач... тогда они слишком длинные


 Неудачи могут быть и испытаниями-смотря под каким углом смотреть.Все решения должны быть взвешенными сто раз.Не делай глупостей,тем более о которых ты даже пожалеть не сможешь.
А что тогда?_sibi soli vivere; vivere secum; secum esse_

Живи только для себя.

----------


## Dark92

> Неудачи могут быть и испытаниями-смотря под каким углом смотреть.Все решения должны быть взвешенными сто раз.Не делай глупостей,тем более о которых ты даже пожалеть не сможешь.
> А что тогда?_sibi soli vivere; vivere secum; secum esse_
> 
> Живи только для себя.


 
 но как если нет возможности... я живу улыбаюсь... не потому что мне хорошо.. а оптому что не хочу показать знакомым как мне больно и одиноко.. как жить когда никому не доверяешь... даже когда сама хочу доверится

----------


## blutrichter

> но как если нет возможности... я живу улыбаюсь... не потому что мне хорошо.. а оптому что не хочу показать знакомым как мне больно и одиноко.. как жить когда никому не доверяешь... даже когда сама хочу доверится


 Если покажешь,ничего страшного не случится.Не понимаю,зачем тебе чьё то доверие..Главное доверять себе!Ты можешь быть одинокой,а можешь быть независимой.Рассчитывай только на себя,и надейся только на себя

----------


## Dark92

> Если покажешь,ничего страшного не случится.Не понимаю,зачем тебе чьё то доверие..Главное доверять себе!Ты можешь быть одинокой,а можешь быть независимой.Рассчитывай только на себя,и надейся только на себя


  я так и делаю... но сил боротся нет.... а на тратит свое время на то что бы комуто рассказать в глаза что происходит я не хочу... никто не поймет и назовет дурой

----------


## blutrichter

> я так и делаю... но сил боротся нет.... а на тратит свое время на то что бы комуто рассказать в глаза что происходит я не хочу... никто не поймет и назовет дурой


 А какая жизнь тебя вообще устроила бы?Что тебе нужно для счастья?

----------


## Dark92

> А какая жизнь тебя вообще устроила бы?Что тебе нужно для счастья?


  раньше у меня все было... мама сестра дом... теперь нет ничего... я теперь страннник... и никто не сможет сказать когда я окажусь на улице а когда мне помогут...((

----------


## blutrichter

> раньше у меня все было... мама сестра дом... теперь нет ничего... я теперь страннник... и никто не сможет сказать когда я окажусь на улице а когда мне помогут...((


 Мама,сестра и дом-это всё чего ты хочешь?Может твоя проблема не в том что ты странник,а в том что у тебя нет никаких ценностей?

----------


## Dark92

> Мама,сестра и дом-это всё чего ты хочешь?Может твоя проблема не в том что ты странник,а в том что у тебя нет никаких ценностей?


  я ценю друзей... ценю тишину...  то что называют любовь... которую правда я пока ищу....

----------


## blutrichter

> я ценю друзей... ценю тишину...  то что называют любовь... которую правда я пока ищу....


 Найдёшь друзей,встретишь любовь.Эта истерика из за неудовлетворённости своей жизнью,а не в бытием в целом.В твоих силах по крайней мере решить квартирный вопрос.Устройся на работу,снимай комнату

----------


## Kent

> раньше у меня все было... мама сестра дом... теперь нет ничего... я теперь страннник... и никто не сможет сказать когда я окажусь на улице а когда мне помогут...((


 Сейчас же ты где-то живешь, раз здесь пишешь? А что с мамой и сестрой? Они живы-здоровы? Выбросили тебя на улицу, закрыли дверь и уже месяц домой не впускают? Что конкретно случилось?

----------


## Dark92

> Сейчас же ты где-то живешь, раз здесь пишешь? А что с мамой и сестрой? Они живы-здоровы? Выбросили тебя на улицу, закрыли дверь и уже месяц домой не впускают? Что конкретно случилось?


  просто меня год назад выставили с дома за то что я не могла нормально обьщаться со своим новым отчимом... вот и получилось что меня вігнали а сестра просто не говорит со мной последние несколько лет...а живу у знакомых.. пока и знаю что скоро мне скажут досвиданье

----------


## Kent

Мама обратно не просила вернуться? Сама не пробовала с ней поговорить?
У меня знакомый тоже был без жилья, так снимал с друзьями квартиру, жили троем в "однушке". Ты чем сейчас занимаешься, учишься, работаешь? Такой вариант не рассматривала?

----------


## Dark92

> Мама обратно не просила вернуться? Сама не пробовала с ней поговорить?
> У меня знакомый тоже был без жилья, так снимал с друзьями квартиру, жили троем в "однушке". Ты чем сейчас занимаешься, учишься, работаешь? Такой вариант не рассматривала?


 сейчас ищу работу но никто не берет из-за видимых проблем со здоровем

----------


## Kent

> сейчас ищу работу но никто не берет из-за видимых проблем со здоровем


 Всё понятно... Жить хочется, но нет возможности выжить...

----------


## Dark92

> Всё понятно... Жить хочется, но нет возможности выжить...


   нет скорее просто надо жить потому что по другому никак не получается... то не дают.....то не могу

----------


## Грейс

Совет про детей, семью меня убил... Типа, не парься! Роди мясо, взрости, угробь на это всю свою жизнь и... у тебя не останется просто ни времени, ни сил что б найти смысл жизни (или хотя бы причину, чтоб не уйти из нее)!!! Нафига приглашать сюда еще одного человека, если даже сам еще не понял, что есть человек?! Кто есть я... Один идиот крикнул когда-то "Дети-смысл жизни!" и все дружно подхватили))

----------


## Kent

> нет скорее просто надо жить потому что по другому никак не получается... то не дают.....то не могу


 Неужели не хочется быть счастливой или просто жить, хоть иногда?




> Один идиот крикнул когда-то "Дети-смысл жизни!" и все дружно подхватили))


 Эта фраза меня всегда так умиляет)) Следуя такой логике, Галкин, у которого казалось бы все есть, женился на Пугачихе, чтобы та ему детишек нарожала, иначе смысл жизни потерян)))

----------


## Dark92

> Неужели не хочется быть счастливой или просто жить, хоть иногда?
> 
> 
> Эта фраза меня всегда так умиляет)) Следуя такой логике, Галкин, у которого казалось бы все есть, женился на Пугачихе, чтобы та ему детишек нарожала, иначе смысл жизни потерян)))


 хочется но не можется.. смешно звучит но и ладно

----------


## blutrichter

> Совет про детей, семью меня убил... Типа, не парься! Роди мясо, взрости, угробь на это всю свою жизнь и... у тебя не останется просто ни времени, ни сил что б найти смысл жизни (или хотя бы причину, чтоб не уйти из нее)!!! Нафига приглашать сюда еще одного человека, если даже сам еще не понял, что есть человек?! Кто есть я... Один идиот крикнул когда-то "Дети-смысл жизни!" и все дружно подхватили))


 Я смотрел недавно передачу про горных птиц.Животным не нужны деньги,одежда,образование-главная цель прокормить потомство,помочь ему выжить.Дикие звери участвуют в естественном отборе,они живут одними инстинктами,поэтому размножение для них вполне достойный смысл.Но человек живёт в искусственно созданной среде,где даже больные люди,с бракованными генами имеют возможность размножится.Поэтому единственное что человек может сделать для земли-это стать удобрением.
Как ребёнок может стать смыслом?Это для очень одиноких,приземлённых людей-что то вроде котов для старухи.Завести котов,что бы кормить их и себя иллюзией значимости

----------


## blutrichter

> хочется но не можется.. смешно звучит но и ладно


 Мало кто купается в золоте.Устроить свою жизнь реально,если есть желание.Например в киоске где я покупаю проездной-работает карлица.Я не думаю что у тебя проблем со здоровьем больше чем у неё.
Учился в школе тоже с одной лилипуткой,или не знаю кто она там-но ростом 1.40 м.Сейчас она счастливо замужем за нормальным мужиком.

----------


## Dark92

> Мало кто купается в золоте.Устроить свою жизнь реально,если есть желание.Например в киоске где я покупаю проездной-работает карлица.Я не думаю что у тебя проблем со здоровьем больше чем у неё.
> Учился в школе тоже с одной лилипуткой,или не знаю кто она там-но ростом 1.40 м.Сейчас она счастливо замужем за нормальным мужиком.


 иногда везет.... но не всегда

----------


## Destiny

Во-во...
Создашь семью ... (я ж не говорю, что с любимой женой) и вопрос "зачем жить" изменится на вопрос "как выжить"...
Будешь думать о другом искустве - цветы, у которых на лепестках нужные американские президенты...

Ну, это лирика... нужны изменения в жизни, пусть даже в худшую сторону... 
просто нужно начать злиться и бороться...

----------


## Dark92

> Во-во...
> Создашь семью ... (я ж не говорю, что с любимой женой) и вопрос "зачем жить" изменится на вопрос "как выжить"...
> Будешь думать о другом искустве - цветы, у которых на лепестках нужные американские президенты...
> 
> Ну, это лирика... нужны изменения в жизни, пусть даже в худшую сторону... 
> просто нужно начать злиться и бороться...


 наверное... но стоит ли это делать всегда

----------


## blutrichter

Прочитал про китайца Ли Цинъюнь,который прожил якобы 256 лет.Меня аж затошнило.
Кому на самом деле надоела жизнь?Без истерик и трусости?

----------


## Натана

> Прочитал про китайца Ли Цинъюнь,который прожил якобы 256 лет.Меня аж затошнило.
> Кому на самом деле надоела жизнь?Без истерик и трусости?


 по легенде перед смертью он сказал "я сделал всё, что должен был сделать в этом мире, возвращаюсь домой"

----------


## blutrichter

Надоело.Если до 1 апреля на меня не снизойдёт что нибудь с небес-уйду.Это будет очень смешно.

----------


## Kent

> по легенде перед смертью он сказал "я сделал всё, что должен был сделать в этом мире, возвращаюсь домой"


 И что?

----------


## blutrichter

> И что?


 Легенды такие легенды.

----------


## Грейс

> Легенды такие легенды.


 Это не легенды))) Мы на самом деле приходим в жизнь за своим опытом и делом(дух развивается). Правда, от чего-то делать что-то уже и не хочется... руки опускаются, глаза не горят... Вообще, главная задача духа-идти по своему пути: только это условие дает удовлетворение. Сложнее всего слушать себя! Слишком много отвлекающих факторов-социум)) Где-то год назад я села все же задумалась, почему моя жизнь не удовлетворяет меня и ... какая-то вечная ломка внутри сидит... На самом деле все от того, что большинство людей занимаются не своими делами, а навязанными. И если ты не зомби, то замечаешь этот дискомфорт. Но точка сборки у каждого своя и то, что приемлемо для одного, абсолютно не подходит другому... А так как человечество сейчас переживает пик деградации(дальше будет хуже), то страдают от такой разрозненности в уровнях сознания прежде всего те люди, которые выше уровнем сознания, восприятия бытия. Не замечали? Многие люди счасливы, хотя их жизнь жалка с точки зрения более развитого индивида. Пекарь печет хлеб сутками и кайфует. Глупый общается с глупцами и кайфует... А что делать без 5 минут творцу Вселенных( а их бесконечное множество)??? Если его заставляют печь хлеб на заводе (к примеру)!!! Здесь даже творчество низкочастотное: вижу очень много лжетворцов.

----------


## Vedemon

Сорри, если уже спрашивали (лень читать всю переписку), но хотя бы в теории существует такое мироустройство, сказочная страна, религия, которая бы имела смысл и в которой ты бы хотел жить? 
Ты можешь вообразить бытие со смыслом?)

----------


## blutrichter

> Сорри, если уже спрашивали (лень читать всю переписку), но хотя бы в теории существует такое мироустройство, сказочная страна, религия, которая бы имела смысл и в которой ты бы хотел жить? 
> Ты можешь вообразить бытие со смыслом?)


 Да,хороший вопрос!Некоторые мои сны мне нравятся,в них я просто созерцаю.Люблю сны которые не имеют последовательного сюжета и моего внутреннего диалога.
Если бы я был не собой,если бы я мог только смотреть и чувствовать-но не думать.Не в этом пошлом мире конечно,в каком нибудь безлюдном и непознанном.
В этом ученые и биологи уже разрушили всю магию.Мне остаётся только смотреть на всех этих муд*ков,работать и оплачивать коммунальные платежи.
Зачем мне это нужно?
Нет,бытие не может иметь смысла абсолютно.Даже если эта галактика нужна для поддержания какого нибудь космического порядка-это просто борьба за своё существование.
Если прилетят инопланетяне и докажут что Бога нет,тогда их или назовут слугами дьявола или повесятся.Некоторые находят смысл в религии,мол:да,жизнь вечная-это хорошо.
Но атеисты..Строят карьеры,дома,детей..А солнце,как извесно погаснет.И от всего этого мира останется,хорошо если пару камней.

----------


## blutrichter

> Это не легенды))) Мы на самом деле приходим в жизнь за своим опытом и делом(дух развивается). Правда, от чего-то делать что-то уже и не хочется... руки опускаются, глаза не горят... Вообще, главная задача духа-идти по своему пути: только это условие дает удовлетворение. Сложнее всего слушать себя! Слишком много отвлекающих факторов-социум)) Где-то год назад я села все же задумалась, почему моя жизнь не удовлетворяет меня и ... какая-то вечная ломка внутри сидит... На самом деле все от того, что большинство людей занимаются не своими делами, а навязанными. И если ты не зомби, то замечаешь этот дискомфорт. Но точка сборки у каждого своя и то, что приемлемо для одного, абсолютно не подходит другому... А так как человечество сейчас переживает пик деградации(дальше будет хуже), то страдают от такой разрозненности в уровнях сознания прежде всего те люди, которые выше уровнем сознания, восприятия бытия. Не замечали? Многие люди счасливы, хотя их жизнь жалка с точки зрения более развитого индивида. Пекарь печет хлеб сутками и кайфует. Глупый общается с глупцами и кайфует... А что делать без 5 минут творцу Вселенных( а их бесконечное множество)??? Если его заставляют печь хлеб на заводе (к примеру)!!! Здесь даже творчество низкочастотное: вижу очень много лжетворцов.


 Развиваться может только недоразвитое.Изначально если дух и был,то был чист.А теперь?И что он будет делать с вымученным этой жизнью опытом?Сидеть на троне и радоваться?
Или будет набирать обороты,ища всё новых страданий?Даже если это поможет достичь нирваны,какая разница-нирвана или небытие?
Если я буду удовлетворять свой дух,то окажусь в тюрьме.Талантов у меня нет,все профессии угнетают.
Глупому пекарю больше повезло,он может прожить с радостью свою глупую жизнь и умереть со счастливо-глупой улыбкой.
Одни люди на полном серьёзе утверждают что видели рай,ад -и что библия истина.Другие пророки видели другое.А смотрел ли кто то из них дальше своего сознания?

----------


## Vedemon

"...смотреть и чувствовать, но не думать." Т.е. получать чисто физическое удовольствие от жизни? А что мешает? Раз "бытие не может иметь смысла абсолютно", то почему бы не расслабиться и не получать удовольствие от той жизни, что есть? Кстати, если бы смерти не было, смысл был бы? Например, если найти возможность человечеству перемещаться от звезды к звезде, а так же победить старость и смерть в целом?

----------


## Грейс

> Развиваться может только недоразвитое.Изначально если дух и был,то был чист.А теперь?И что он будет делать с вымученным этой жизнью опытом?Сидеть на троне и радоваться?
> Или будет набирать обороты,ища всё новых страданий?Даже если это поможет достичь нирваны,какая разница-нирвана или небытие?
> Если я буду удовлетворять свой дух,то окажусь в тюрьме.Талантов у меня нет,все профессии угнетают.
> Глупому пекарю больше повезло,он может прожить с радостью свою глупую жизнь и умереть со счастливо-глупой улыбкой.
> Одни люди на полном серьёзе утверждают что видели рай,ад -и что библия истина.Другие пророки видели другое.А смотрел ли кто то из них дальше своего сознания?


 Смысл в том, что дух постигает через опыт. Это разум задает кучу вопросов, а высшее Я просто точно знает, чего хочет. Для чего? А невозможно понять другое существо, если не имеешь опыта в похожей ситуации (прописанного именно в подсознание). Вот почему, одни люди "тонкокожие", другие "толстокожие". Когда я смотрю на замученное, к примеру, животное, я не кричу "ой!" и "ай", как многие псевдозаботливые клуши... Я очень долго смотрю на фото, не могу оторваться... Я чувствую всю ту боль( даже не физическую), страх, обиду, предательство; которую переживает существо с сознанием ребенка. Меня выворачивает, будто это со мной происходит... происходило... Кто-то может бросать фразы и даже не заметить, что обидел. Если у меня что-то срывается, я тут же осознаю это и стараюсь сгладить( чувство будто саму себя обидела). Я чувствую людей. Что это?! Воспитание?)) Отнюдь, мои родные весьма "толстокожи"))) Это опыт. Дух не понимает слов, понимает только опыт. Поэтому, если ты одинок, значит... дух(ты) желает узнать, что это. Зато теперь, если тебе встретится одинокий человек, ты сможешь понять его.
А пекарям я даже завидую порой: живут себе, пекут...)))
Моя подруга разводиться с мужем(пекарем) после 8 лет брака... Союз творца с пекарем до добра и не мог довести. После того, как до него все же дошло, что жена не сходится с его идеалом(домашней наседки, ведущей беседы о супчике гороховом), он просто решил ее выгнать на улицу)) "Толстокожесть"... он просто не знает пока многого: не наработал)) Так не разглядеть человека))

----------


## blutrichter

> "...смотреть и чувствовать, но не думать." Т.е. получать чисто физическое удовольствие от жизни? А что мешает? Раз "бытие не может иметь смысла абсолютно", то почему бы не расслабиться и не получать удовольствие от той жизни, что есть? Кстати, если бы смерти не было, смысл был бы? Например, если найти возможность человечеству перемещаться от звезды к звезде, а так же победить старость и смерть в целом?


 Нет,не физическое.Мешает мой разум.Я уже не могу просто сидеть на берегу моря и наслаждаться пейзажом.
В голову лезут разные воспоминания,мирские проблемы и т.д.Я не могу расслабиться,потому что моя жизнь
 меня не устраивает и меня не устраивает то кем я стал.И изменить я ничего не могу,так как моё прошлое
полно смертей и несчастий,которые наложили отпечаток на меня,и забыть я не смогу.
Смысла бы не было,но если человечество придумало бы матрицу в которой можно было жить в другом веке
и не думать ни о чём,тогда было бы нормально.Но я до этого не доживу в любом случае

----------


## blutrichter

> Смысл в том, что дух постигает через опыт. Это разум задает кучу вопросов, а высшее Я просто точно знает, чего хочет. Для чего? А невозможно понять другое существо, если не имеешь опыта в похожей ситуации (прописанного именно в подсознание). Вот почему, одни люди "тонкокожие", другие "толстокожие". Когда я смотрю на замученное, к примеру, животное, я не кричу "ой!" и "ай", как многие псевдозаботливые клуши... Я очень долго смотрю на фото, не могу оторваться... Я чувствую всю ту боль( даже не физическую), страх, обиду, предательство; которую переживает существо с сознанием ребенка. Меня выворачивает, будто это со мной происходит... происходило... Кто-то может бросать фразы и даже не заметить, что обидел. Если у меня что-то срывается, я тут же осознаю это и стараюсь сгладить( чувство будто саму себя обидела). Я чувствую людей. Что это?! Воспитание?)) Отнюдь, мои родные весьма "толстокожи"))) Это опыт. Дух не понимает слов, понимает только опыт. Поэтому, если ты одинок, значит... дух(ты) желает узнать, что это. Зато теперь, если тебе встретится одинокий человек, ты сможешь понять его.
> А пекарям я даже завидую порой: живут себе, пекут...)))
> Моя подруга разводиться с мужем(пекарем) после 8 лет брака... Союз творца с пекарем до добра и не мог довести. После того, как до него все же дошло, что жена не сходится с его идеалом(домашней наседки, ведущей беседы о супчике гороховом), он просто решил ее выгнать на улицу)) "Толстокожесть"... он просто не знает пока многого: не наработал)) Так не разглядеть человека))


 Он постигает,что бы оправдать своё существование-которое не имеет смысла всё равно.Разум задаёт вопросы,потому что не знает.А высшее Я,вовсе не я,а кто то другой.И оно не моё,оно просто пользуется.Про толстокожесть знакомо.Я тоже чувствую людей.
Духов которые вселяются в человека можно почувствовать,они определённо управляют.Тот дух который сейчас со мной,пару веков назад замучал одного человека.Который кстати был очень одиноким.Но он это не я,это он будет жить вечно.Потом он будет смотреть на мир через чужие глаза.
До мужа твоей подруги очень медленно доходит.Я вижу что мне человек не подходит за 8 секунд,ему же потребовалось 8 лет.А твоя подруга была согласна терпеть эту обывальщину,раз в итоге её выгнали,а не она?Что это?Скажешь любовь- а я не знаю за что можно любить глупость

----------


## Натана

> Да,хороший вопрос!Некоторые мои сны мне нравятся,в них я просто созерцаю.Люблю сны которые не имеют последовательного сюжета и моего внутреннего диалога.
> Если бы я был не собой,если бы я мог только смотреть и чувствовать-но не думать.Не в этом пошлом мире конечно,в каком нибудь безлюдном и непознанном.
> В этом ученые и биологи уже разрушили всю магию.Мне остаётся только смотреть на всех этих муд*ков,работать и оплачивать коммунальные платежи.
> Зачем мне это нужно?
> Нет,бытие не может иметь смысла абсолютно.Даже если эта галактика нужна для поддержания какого нибудь космического порядка-это просто борьба за своё существование.
> Если прилетят инопланетяне и докажут что Бога нет,тогда их или назовут слугами дьявола или повесятся.Некоторые находят смысл в религии,мол:да,жизнь вечная-это хорошо.
> Но атеисты..Строят карьеры,дома,детей..А солнце,как извесно погаснет.И от всего этого мира останется,хорошо если пару камней.


 Советую прочитать Чёрного баламута Г.Л. Олди. Думаю, тебе понравится.

----------


## Грейс

> Он постигает,что бы оправдать своё существование-которое не имеет смысла всё равно.Разум задаёт вопросы,потому что не знает.А высшее Я,вовсе не я,а кто то другой.И оно не моё,оно просто пользуется.Про толстокожесть знакомо.Я тоже чувствую людей.
> Духов которые вселяются в человека можно почувствовать,они определённо управляют.Тот дух который сейчас со мной,пару веков назад замучал одного человека.Который кстати был очень одиноким.Но он это не я,это он будет жить вечно.Потом он будет смотреть на мир через чужие глаза.
> До мужа твоей подруги очень медленно доходит.Я вижу что мне человек не подходит за 8 секунд,ему же потребовалось 8 лет.А твоя подруга была согласна терпеть эту обывальщину,раз в итоге её выгнали,а не она?Что это?Скажешь любовь- а я не знаю за что можно любить глупость


 ОНА ОЧЕНЬ РАЗБОРЧИВЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, НО... МОЛОДО-ЗЕЛЕНО: КОГДА ТЕБЕ 19 ЛЕТ, НЕ ТАК СИЛЬНО ПРИСЛУШИВАЕШЬСЯ К ДУХУ)) НО СНАЧАЛА ОНА БЕГАЛА ОТ НЕГО, НЕ ВЫНОСИЛА ЕГО. НЕ СПРОСТА! ВСЕГДА ВИДЕЛИ, ЧТО ЧЕЛОВЕК ОН ДРУГОГО ПЛАНА, НО ДЕЛАЛИ СКИДКУ. А ДЕЛАТЬ СКИДОК НЕ НАДО! ВОТ ПОЧЕМУ БОГ (УНИВЕРСУМ... КАК УГОДНО) НЕ ИСКЛЮЧАЕТ НАСИЛИЕ И ЖЕСТОКОСТЬ В ЭТОМ МИРЕ: ПОРОЙ ТОЛЬКО ТАКОЙ МЕТОД ОБУЧЕНИЯ ПРИГОДЕН)) ЖИЗНЬ БЕСЦЕЛЬНА... ОНА ОЧЕНЬ ДАЖЕ "ЦЕЛЬНА", ЕСЛИ ТЫ В ИГРЕ! ПОСМОТРИ НА МАТРЕШЕК, К ПРИМЕРУ, КОТОРЫЕ ИГРАЮТ В ЖЕН ИЛИ МАТЕРЕЙ, ИЛИ ДЕЛОВЫХ МАТРЕШЕК)) У НИХ ЖИЗНЬ ПОЛНА, ПОТОМУ ЧТО БОЛЬШЕГО ПОКА НЕ НУЖНО! ДЕЛО ТО ВСЕ В ТОМ, ЧТО МНОГИЕ УЖЕ ВЫХОДЯТ НА ДРУГОЙ УРОВЕНЬ ИГРЫ И ИМ ЗДЕСЬ НЕ ИНТЕРЕСНО. ИЛИ ВООБЩЕ ВЫХОДЯТ ИЗ ИГРЫ! ИЛИ СПУСТИЛИСЬ НА УРОВЕНЬ НИЖЕ, ЧТОБЫ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ, КАК ОНО ЗДЕСЬ))
А ЕСЛИ ЕЩЕ ГЛОБАЛЬНЕЕ... ВСЕ, ЧТО ЕСТЬ ВО ВСЕЛЕННОЙ -ЕСТЬ БОГ(КАК УГОДНО НАЗОВИ). ВОТ ТЫ ПРОСТО ЕСТЬ И КРОМЕ ТЕБЯ НИЧЕГО БОЛЬШЕ НЕТ! ЧТО ОСТАЕТСЯ ДЕЛАТЬ ЕСЛИ ТЫ ВСЕ И У ТЕБЯ ЕСТЬ ВСЕ?? ОСТАЕТСЯ ТОЛЬКО СТАТЬ ШИЗОФРЕНИКОМ И ПОИГРАТЬ С САМИМ С СОБОЙ) ВОТ И СЕЙЧАС ЗДЕСЬ БОГ СИДИТ САМ С СОБОЙ И ГОВОРИТ О СЕБЕ. ДВОЙСТВЕННОСТЬ-ЭТО ИЛЛЮЗИЯ! ЭТО И ХОРОШО И ОТВРАТИТЕЛЬНО ОДНОВРЕМЕННО. ВЕДЬ НЕТ ДАЖЕ ТВОЕГО ЛЮБИМОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА: ТЫ СПИШЬ САМ С СОБОЙ, ГОВОРИШЬ САМ С СОБОЙ... НО ЕСЛИ "ЗАБЫТЬ" НА ВРЕМЯ ЖИЗНИ ОБ ЭТОМ, ИГРА ДОВОЛЬНО ПРАВДОПОДОБНАЯ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ И ИНТЕРЕСНАЯ МЕСТАМИ ДАЖЕ. ЧЕРЕПУШКА КОНЕЧНО НАЧИНАЕТ ВСЕ ЭТО ЖЕСТКО ОТРИЦАТЬ))))

----------


## blutrichter

> ОНА ОЧЕНЬ РАЗБОРЧИВЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, НО... МОЛОДО-ЗЕЛЕНО: КОГДА ТЕБЕ 19 ЛЕТ, НЕ ТАК СИЛЬНО ПРИСЛУШИВАЕШЬСЯ К ДУХУ)) НО СНАЧАЛА ОНА БЕГАЛА ОТ НЕГО, НЕ ВЫНОСИЛА ЕГО. НЕ СПРОСТА! ВСЕГДА ВИДЕЛИ, ЧТО ЧЕЛОВЕК ОН ДРУГОГО ПЛАНА, НО ДЕЛАЛИ СКИДКУ. А ДЕЛАТЬ СКИДОК НЕ НАДО! ВОТ ПОЧЕМУ БОГ (УНИВЕРСУМ... КАК УГОДНО) НЕ ИСКЛЮЧАЕТ НАСИЛИЕ И ЖЕСТОКОСТЬ В ЭТОМ МИРЕ: ПОРОЙ ТОЛЬКО ТАКОЙ МЕТОД ОБУЧЕНИЯ ПРИГОДЕН)) ЖИЗНЬ БЕСЦЕЛЬНА... ОНА ОЧЕНЬ ДАЖЕ "ЦЕЛЬНА", ЕСЛИ ТЫ В ИГРЕ! ПОСМОТРИ НА МАТРЕШЕК, К ПРИМЕРУ, КОТОРЫЕ ИГРАЮТ В ЖЕН ИЛИ МАТЕРЕЙ, ИЛИ ДЕЛОВЫХ МАТРЕШЕК)) У НИХ ЖИЗНЬ ПОЛНА, ПОТОМУ ЧТО БОЛЬШЕГО ПОКА НЕ НУЖНО! ДЕЛО ТО ВСЕ В ТОМ, ЧТО МНОГИЕ УЖЕ ВЫХОДЯТ НА ДРУГОЙ УРОВЕНЬ ИГРЫ И ИМ ЗДЕСЬ НЕ ИНТЕРЕСНО. ИЛИ ВООБЩЕ ВЫХОДЯТ ИЗ ИГРЫ! ИЛИ СПУСТИЛИСЬ НА УРОВЕНЬ НИЖЕ, ЧТОБЫ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ, КАК ОНО ЗДЕСЬ))
> А ЕСЛИ ЕЩЕ ГЛОБАЛЬНЕЕ... ВСЕ, ЧТО ЕСТЬ ВО ВСЕЛЕННОЙ -ЕСТЬ БОГ(КАК УГОДНО НАЗОВИ). ВОТ ТЫ ПРОСТО ЕСТЬ И КРОМЕ ТЕБЯ НИЧЕГО БОЛЬШЕ НЕТ! ЧТО ОСТАЕТСЯ ДЕЛАТЬ ЕСЛИ ТЫ ВСЕ И У ТЕБЯ ЕСТЬ ВСЕ?? ОСТАЕТСЯ ТОЛЬКО СТАТЬ ШИЗОФРЕНИКОМ И ПОИГРАТЬ С САМИМ С СОБОЙ) ВОТ И СЕЙЧАС ЗДЕСЬ БОГ СИДИТ САМ С СОБОЙ И ГОВОРИТ О СЕБЕ. ДВОЙСТВЕННОСТЬ-ЭТО ИЛЛЮЗИЯ! ЭТО И ХОРОШО И ОТВРАТИТЕЛЬНО ОДНОВРЕМЕННО. ВЕДЬ НЕТ ДАЖЕ ТВОЕГО ЛЮБИМОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА: ТЫ СПИШЬ САМ С СОБОЙ, ГОВОРИШЬ САМ С СОБОЙ... НО ЕСЛИ "ЗАБЫТЬ" НА ВРЕМЯ ЖИЗНИ ОБ ЭТОМ, ИГРА ДОВОЛЬНО ПРАВДОПОДОБНАЯ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ И ИНТЕРЕСНАЯ МЕСТАМИ ДАЖЕ. ЧЕРЕПУШКА КОНЕЧНО НАЧИНАЕТ ВСЕ ЭТО ЖЕСТКО ОТРИЦАТЬ))))


 Я тоже об этом думал и согласен.Да,всё на самом деле очень печально.И нет ни одной оригинальной мысли-всё постоянно повторяется.Вот скажи Грейс,появился на горизонте один человек.Он полный придурок,и очень инфантильный к тому же.Но у меня такое чувство будто бы знаю его.Не в том смысле что мы общались в прошлой жизни,а именно будто бы он это я.Что то непонятное вообще.Будто бы я чувствую его жизнь.Трудно объяснить.
Я не знаю что делать,я очень устал.Работа достала,устроиться на другое место нереально.
В кого мне играть?Я не могу даже себе материализовать выигрышный лотерейный билет.И если я чего то хочу,то 100 процентов всё будет не так,и принесёт лишь новые разочарования.И с каждым днём всё больше проблем

----------


## Грейс

> Я тоже об этом думал и согласен.Да,всё на самом деле очень печально.И нет ни одной оригинальной мысли-всё постоянно повторяется.Вот скажи Грейс,появился на горизонте один человек.Он полный придурок,и очень инфантильный к тому же.Но у меня такое чувство будто бы знаю его.Не в том смысле что мы общались в прошлой жизни,а именно будто бы он это я.Что то непонятное вообще.Будто бы я чувствую его жизнь.Трудно объяснить.
> Я не знаю что делать,я очень устал.Работа достала,устроиться на другое место нереально.
> В кого мне играть?Я не могу даже себе материализовать выигрышный лотерейный билет.И если я чего то хочу,то 100 процентов всё будет не так,и принесёт лишь новые разочарования.И с каждым днём всё больше проблем


 Помню свою первую работу))) Для меня это был шок! Оказывается, теперь и всю оставшуюся жизнь я кому-то что-то должна. Я озиралась на все как новорожденный котенок и не понимала, что это .... для чего... На тот момент у меня были свои сбережения и я особо не зацикливалась на работе. Потом просто ушла, т.к. з/п даже в наглую не выплачивали)) До конца я еще тогда не осознала всю эту клоаку. Деньги закончились и пришлось снова устраиваться)) Вот тут-то я и поняла, что ты никто и звать тебя никак-ты раб!!! Сначала я впала в жесткую депрессию, прекратила общаться с друзьями. На работе была камень-ноль эмоций... Но стоило мне приехать домой, только закрывала дверь, начинала рыдать в истерике прямо в коридоре... У меня были очень высокие амбиции на тот момент. Постоянно обращалась к Нему: за что? Было жутко в общем. Все мои мечты полетели к черту. Выхода я не видела. Длилось это долго... Но в один момент будто что-то внутри подсказало: может, попробовать взглянуть на это под другим углом. Мне реально надоело истязать себя. Помню, решила поискать хоть какие-то плюсы в этом. На тот период я была совсем одна и на съемной квартире. Чувство было, будто это тупик... Себя я чувствовала просто говном... Удивительно, но как только я начала принимать ситуацию и извлекать из нее хоть что-то полезное, депрессия отступила. Я начала себя нормально чувствовать! Нет, я не подчинилась обстоятельствам( так же считала это место не своим и этих людей не своими). Просто не так остро начала на все реагировать. Позднее поняла, что это уроки. И кстати, ко многому я пришла за долго до того, как начала читать подобную литературу. Я слишком идеализировала жизнь и Высшие силы окунули меня в дерьмо, чтобы я начала видеть и слышать. А потом, вознаградили! Не важно каким способом(законным или нет), но свои первый миллион я получила именно здесь (столь ненавидимом месте) к своим 25 годам. Компенсация за моральный ущерб!)) За это время жизнь познакомила меня с людьми с похожей кармой. Это все долго описывать, конечно. Тяжело на бумаге. Самое удивительное, какие бы уроки мне не преподносили, я всегда чувствую поддержку и заботу Высших сил. Еще, чем богаче карма, тем сложнее даются испытания. Вот почему глупцам легче жить. 
Тебе сложно еще и потому, что ты один. В моем случае, человек, с которым я могу говорить на любые темы, пришел в мою жизнь только после того, как я сделала правильные выводы из произошедшего. Более того, я действительно благодарна за эти испытания: они меня во многом поменяли, я избавилась от многих негативных качеств(гордыня, зависть, обида и т.д.). Ошибка твоя в том, мне кажется, что ты (как и я раньше) слишком идеализируешь жизнь. Встукпает, Закон Противодействия: хочешь идеальной жизни, а вот тебе палки в колеса))) На самом деле, все действительно идеально! Причина - в нашем субъективном видении мира. Здесь идеальное чистилище для душ, к примеру; а мы это воспринимаем за проблемы. Извечный вопрос: для чего? А для того, чтобы самим быть наделенными качествами творца. Потому что следующий шаг-это создавать собственные вселенные. 
Если дух бесится, это значит человек занимается не своим. Я когда-то поставила себе установку, что ничего нельзя изменить. Пока я так думала, так оно и было и усугублялось. Как только я начала многое познавать, открываться новым дорогам. Жизнь действительно начала меняться в лучшую сторону. Сила в мыслях, в твоем отношении к жизни. И это НЕ ПСИХОЛОГИЯ!!! Как многие утверждают. Это игра на других, куда более тонких, планах. 
Работу сменить ты не то что можешь, а обязан!!! Только почву подготовь. У тебя есть Инэт- там много дорог. Присмотрись, тебе ОНИ что-то говорят)) Лучше ни на кого не работать, а создать пассивных доход. Мыслящим людям вообще вредно работать!!!)))))

----------


## Dark92

> Неужели не хочется быть счастливой или просто жить, хоть иногда?
> 
> 
> Эта фраза меня всегда так умиляет)) Следуя такой логике, Галкин, у которого казалось бы все есть, женился на Пугачихе, чтобы та ему детишек нарожала, иначе смысл жизни потерян)))


 хочется но не почучается что бы я ни делала

----------


## ks-ksz

Случайно зашла на форум и на тему - настроение соответствовало тематике да и мысли в голове роятся абсолютно идентичные. Ощущение, что про себя читала... даже как-то легче стало немного, что ли - оказывается не одна такая "странная", и не могу себя в окружающем пространстве найти, и понять чего хочу, а главное зачем.  Чтобы не думать спасаюсь только постоянными попытками куда-то ехать, менять обстановку, занятия, место работы - но все равно ощущение безысходности догоняет и с каждым разом от него все хуже. Чувство, что не свою жизнь проживаю. 
Хотя надежда, что как-то все можно изменить и найти выход или место, где будет не так фигово и вокруг будет хоть что-то не чужое и естественное, иногда еще появляется) 
Так что автору спасибо - понимание, что с такими мироощущением не ты один - для меня многое значит)

----------

